# Report Your Snow Depth



## Snowcat Pat

How about a thread where all you snow country dwellers can regularly report the snow depth in your back yard. Perhaps a "Sticky" type thread? Something like;

 10/3/07,  Snowcat Pat, Wallace Idaho,  El. 4350,  1/2 inch total depth.

 Or maybe a few more details but keep it simple so its easy to review.

Snotel sites are fun but real people would be better. 

-Pat

*Pat, 

This is a great idea for the snowcat participants here at the ForumsForums.   I've turned your thread into the official SNOW DEPTH THREAD by making it a "sticky" so it sits near the top of this Forum.

Bob Skurka, moderator for the SNOWCAT FORUMS area at ForumsForums.com​*​​


----------



## Gatorboy

Not sure what constitutes "snow country", but we do get snow in Maryland -- but a majority only falls in the winter.

10/3/07, Gatorboy, Bel Air, MD, Elevation 385 ft, 0-inch total depth.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Great Idea!  Now to get the special Forums Forums snow depth gauge and place it in our back yards.


----------



## mtntopper

*Point Forecast:* 20 Miles SW Buffalo WY
44.13N -106.97W (Elev. 8249 ft) 

*Last Update:* 4:59 am MDT Oct 5, 2007
*Forecast Valid:* 9am MDT Oct 5, 2007-6pm MDT Oct 11, 2007

*Tonight: *Rain and snow showers likely before midnight, then periods of snow showers. Low around 29. Breezy, with a south southwest wind 21 to 24 mph becoming north 13 to 16 mph. Winds could gust as high as 33 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. *New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. *

*Saturday: *Periods of snow showers. High near 33. North northwest wind between 9 and 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. *New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.*


*Saturday Night: *Snow likely, mainly before midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 25. North northwest wind between 9 and 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%.

I wonder if any of my snow cats are ready? I am......


----------



## Bobcat

Didn't bother to measure it, but a couple inches or so in Kirkwood, CA.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Heres our new snow depth gauge.


----------



## mtntopper

Over the last couple days we received about 8 to 10 inches of new snow. The ground was warm and it has settled out to about 5 to 6 inches when we took the pic.  The snow cats are pawing at the ground wanting to go with the new snow. Or, is it just me?


----------



## socal4t12

Southern California:
the last 2 storms that came left only about 1/2" above 7000' in Wrightwood and Big Bear areas. Hope there is more to follow. Saw pics of Tahoe and Mammoth with some of the white stuff on the ground.


----------



## aksnocat

The first snow of the season early Saturday morning left us with almost an inch on the ground and it's been cool enough it looks like it might stick.

I'm snow dancin' hard now.....

Hiya, HiYA, HIYa, HIYA HEY!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

October 8, 2007- Northwestern Ontario Canada
snow depth- 0

Anytime now.......


----------



## kgracey

Alpine Meadows, Lake Tahoe, next to Tahoe City: 2 inches and melting at elevation 6,700'.  This changes quick around here, though.


----------



## Vance

We had 2 storms in the last week of 6" each.  Didn't stay around too long tho.  The pics below are the day after the storm with only a couple inches left.  Keep that storm door open!!!

Vance

P.S.  This is Soda Springs, CA


----------



## Pigtails

Vance,
Is that your cabin?:  cool... Our snow is almost all gone now. It was in the upper 50's up here today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just a light dusting for us the past few days.  Melts as fast as it hits the ground.


----------



## Vance

Pigtails said:


> Vance,
> Is that your cabin?:  cool... Our snow is almost all gone now. It was in the upper 50's up here today.




Ouch!!

Yes, that is my "cabin" for now...  at least its better than pitchin a tent and I have fire inside!!  The tipi is actually quite an engineering marvel. 

I'll probably have to take it down before the snow gets too deep 'cause we typically have around 6-10 feet on the ground here.  Keeping the snow off the sides to allow venting and prevent damage can be quite a chore with 5 foot dumps...

Cabin building will start next spring.

Vance


----------



## Vance

Here is a nice chart to show you folks that it REALLY DOES SNOW here in California!!

This recording station is in Soda Springs, CA.  This is near Donner Summit/Boreal/Sugar Bowl if you know those places.  It's also just down the hill from my property.

Some key stats from the chart:
*Average Annual Snowfall:  408 inches = 34 feet*
*Average Max Snowpack on Ground:  142 inches = 11.8 feet*

  

Vance

P.S.  If you click the image it will be easier to read.


----------



## California

I wonder where 1846 would be on that chart? 

That's when the Donner Party bogged down in 14 ft of snow a few miles east and 1500 ft lower elevation. They couldn't get over the summit so they made camp at the opposite end of Donner Lake (photos of summit and lake) and waited for help...... which didn't arrive in time.


Its raining over here on the coast.


----------



## Pigtails

Vance said:


> Ouch!!
> 
> Yes, that is my "cabin" for now...  at least its better than pitchin a tent and I have fire inside!!  The tipi is actually quite an engineering marvel. Vance



 Geez, sorry Vance. But hey, I have seen some cool Teepees before. We used to have Indian days' here in the 50's through the 70's, I'm not sure if they still have them now or not.  Different Indian tribes from everywhere here in the US, would get together at the fair grounds and set up Lots and Lots of Teepees and then they would have like a big fair and parade. It was cool. Especially the Teepees and the dances they done.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Hazardous Weather Outlook (OCTOBER 20TH 2007)

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ELKO NV
416 AM PDT SAT OCT 20 2007

NVZ030>032-034>037-211200-
HUMBOLDT COUNTY-NORTHERN ELKO COUNTY-
NORTHERN LANDER AND NORTHERN EUREKA COUNTIES-
RUBY MOUNTAINS/EAST HUMBOLDT RANGE-
SOUTHERN LANDER AND SOUTHERN EUREKA COUNTIES-
SOUTHWEST AND SOUTH CENTRAL ELKO COUNTY-WHITE PINE COUNTY-
416 AM PDT SAT OCT 20 2007

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHERN AND CENTRAL NEVADA.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.
A STRONG COLD FRONT IS MOVING THROUGH NORTHERN NEVADA AND WILL
BE BRINGING MUCH COLDER TEMPERATURES ALONG WITH SNOW DOWN TO VALLEY
FLOORS TODAY. RAIN WILL CHANGE OVER TO SNOW EARLY THROUGH THE
MORNING ACROSS NORTHERN NEVADA. MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW SHOWERS ALONG
WITH EMBEDDED THUNDER ARE POSSIBLE THIS AFTERNOON. THESE SHOWERS
COULD REDUCE VISIBILITIES DOWN TO NEAR ZERO AND PRODUCE LOCAL
SNOWFALL RATES OF 2 TO 3 INCHES PER HOUR. LESS THAN 2
INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION IS EXPECTED OVER HUMBOLDT AND NORTHERN
LANDER/EUREKA COUNTIES. VALLEYS OF NORTHERN ELKO COUNTY WILL LIKELY
ONLY SEE 1 TO 2 INCHES OF SNOW...BUT LOCALLY...3 TO 5 INCHES COULD
OCCUR IN THE HEAVIEST SNOW SHOWERS. THE RUBIES AND HUMBOLDT RANGE
CAN EXPECT 3 TO 6 INCHES BY SUNDAY MORNING. THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO
END SATURDAY EVENING WITH DRY WEATHER FORECASTED THROUGH LATE NEXT
WEEK. DAYTIME TEMPERATURES WILL ALSO SLOWLY WARM BUT EXPECT BELOW
NORMAL READINGS UNTIL MONDAY AFTERNOON.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SUNDAY THROUGH FRIDAY.
NO HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.


SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT..

SPOTTERS ARE ENCOURAGED TO REPORT SIGNIFICANT WEATHER ACCORDING TO
STANDARD OPERATING PROCEDURES.


----------



## Pigtails

Well, it's been snowing all day here. We have 6 to 8 inches of new snow and still coming down.


----------



## thcri RIP

0" here with nothing but rain in the forecast


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Pigtails said:


> Well, it's been snowing all day here. We have 6 to 8 inches of new snow and still coming down.




EXCELLENT!  New Truck.  New Cat.  New Tire chains.  Cant wait!


PIGTAILS,
We want pictures of that SNOW!


----------



## mtntopper

We now have about 10+ inches of new snow on the ground. Our morning temp was 18F at 7am . Some of this new snow will probably stay now for this year. The snow lasted most of yesterday and into the night. Yes, the LMC is ready and I did start and move the VMC yesterday afternoon.


----------



## shovanl

No pic but here in Parker Co it has been snowing most of the nignt and it is 11:00am and we have about 6in on the ground this snow wont stay . Here in Parker snow tends to come and go all winter. But I have a frend that is hunting at my cabin out of Steamboat Spring and thay have about 12+ in  this is my first year for me and my snow cat in the mt. and I am looking forwad to the winter best to all   Larry


----------



## Briarpatch

Briarpatch here! Last week we had 12" up at the cabin outside Laramie Wyoming at about 9,000 feet. Today here in Parker Colorado we are currently getting snow. We are suppose to get 3-6". I can't wait to get te Tucker out! I have attached some picture from last week up by the cabin.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Briarpatch is that a TUCKER 1643 you have?


----------



## Briarpatch

Snowcat Operations, Its a 1976 1644. It has the 318 and 4 speed tranny. I owned it for about 6 years. I does very well in the powder, but it takes a lot of room to turn it around. We use it to go in and out to our cabin out side Laramie. Here are a few pics.


----------



## aksnocat

Got a small dump on Friday/Saturday, about 6 inches.

The temp has dropped (saw -1 F on the way to work this morning) so I don't think it's going away.


----------



## dansvan

Got our first inch or 2 here in Eagle River, Ak. At my elevation anyway. Mountains have had snow up high for awhile now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got a light dusting here yesterday, not even worth hauling out the camera.  It's coming though.  I can feel it!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're in the middle of a winter storm right now!  Started snowing lightly this morning.........got around 6 inches right now.   Supposed to get allot more by morning.


----------



## socal4t12

no snow along 395 yet. i made the trip from socal to reno/tahoe last weekend. only snow is way up high in the sierras. there is no snow in the socal resorts. hopefully it will come soon.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Normally we get a few snow storms as we have so far before Holloween.  Then about Thanksgiving we start to get our major storms that dump a bunch of snow which lasts till April or June


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Same here.  The storm we got last night dumped about ten inches.  Most of it'll be gone in a week or so.  Then it'll take a couple weeks for the ground to freeze.  After that, the snow we get from then on will be here till April.


----------



## Vance

Another dusting of 2-3 inches on Donner Summit(CA) the 10th of Nov but nature can't seem to make the stuff stay around...  

 

Vance


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Another few weeks and we will be into snow!  Usually around Thanksgiving it stays.


----------



## snowbird

Hi thcri!  I'm also in SE Minnesota and no snow yet, but forecast temps are for below the freezing point, so precip might be in the form of snow.   Ground isn't frozen yet, so probably wouldn't last.


----------



## Wilderness Explorer

Well it snowed here in La Pine Or. last night but just a dusting, cold however 17 last night.
La Pine is 4200' and just south of Sunriver Oregon.


----------



## fogtender

That chart of annual snowfall doesn't bode well for the "Global Warming" Crowd. Looks like the cycles in the last 120 some odd years look normal, and if that is the case, we are going to get a bunch more snow in the next few years....

By the way, just South of Nenana, Alaska, this last week we got about a foot of snow...and -15...

Mark




Vance said:


> Here is a nice chart to show you folks that it REALLY DOES SNOW here in California!!
> 
> This recording station is in Soda Springs, CA. This is near Donner Summit/Boreal/Sugar Bowl if you know those places. It's also just down the hill from my property.
> 
> Some key stats from the chart:
> *Average Annual Snowfall: 408 inches = 34 feet*
> *Average Max Snowpack on Ground: 142 inches = 11.8 feet*
> 
> 
> 
> Vance
> 
> P.S. If you click the image it will be easier to read.


----------



## Ice Queen

No snow where I live, but there has been some on high ground and I had to go to Hereford (about 90 miles away) and passed over the mountains and they have had a lot of snow in the last couple of days.   Wish I had some -  I wanna go out to play!


----------



## Wilderness Explorer

Briarpatch thats a nice tucker.


----------



## Bobcat

Had some fluffy stuff in ABQ thursday night and friday. Almost 2" in some places, but most of it melted off by saturday morning.

Arrived in MHT saturday afternoon and saw a few small patches from the air, but nothing on the roads. Hope to find some snow when I head toward CanUK early in the week.


----------



## Briarpatch

Just returned from the cabin today. We have about 5-6" of snow on the ground and cold. Laramie was 3 last night. Still not enough snow to get the tucker out. We were able to get 9 slash piles burned over the 3 day weekend.

Briarpatch


----------



## Wilderness Explorer

Yes, we can relate here in La Pine, not enough snow to run the groomer so burning brush piles and cutting firewood. Its been nice to have the extended fall season with out the snow fall to get these things done around the house but now its time to get that snowcat going down the trails.
Rob
Central Oregon


----------



## Lyndon

It snowed and blowed for 11 days straight. Phase 1, Phase 2, Phase 3, we had it all, the real Arctic stuff! Got trapped at the camp for half a day(phase 3), stuck in snow drifts several times with the old(actually brand NEW!) ford Crew cab Turbo Diesel 4 X 4. Made the 60 Mile run to Endicott, in convoy both ways. Total accumulation about a foot, but after the 60 MPH winds it left us with Drifts 20 to 40 FEET! The D9 Cat that was plowing the parking lot where my office is got stuck over a dozen times. We have (2) 988 size Loaders with scoops and blades, another with a 2 stage Snow Blower, (2) Cat Graders, and (1) D9-Cat  working around the clock. It finally stopped blowing we should be dug out by this afternoon. It's amazomg how seriously stuck one can get in a 2 or 3 foot drift! Fortunately, even though I got stuck a couple of times, no one saw me and I didn't have to call out for a 'Tow'. Trying real hard to avoid the dreaded "TUNDRA DRIVER AWARD".


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Sounds like fun!  Got pics?


----------



## Lyndon

Picts from the big blow:


----------



## Lyndon

This is a joint we call "PIZZA HUT" where we have morning safety meetings.
 this second picture should be the back door looking out.


----------



## Lyndon

This is the shack next door to "PIZZA HUT" which we call "STAKE & ALE".


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Whats all that white stuff.  LOL  Now thats one safe exit!


----------



## Wilderness Explorer

It looks like we will get some snow here in Central Oregon!  
*Today*





Mostly
Cloudy
Hi 41°F*Tonight*





Snow
Likely
Lo 25°F*Tuesday*





Slight Chc
Snow
Hi 34°F*Tuesday*
*Night*




Mostly
Cloudy
Lo 17°F*Wednesday*





Partly
Sunny
Hi 38°F*Wednesday*
*Night*




Snow
Likely
Lo 25°F*Thursday*





Chance
Snow
Hi 36°F*Thursday*
*Night*




Chance
Snow
Lo 19°F*Friday*





Slight Chc
Snow
Hi 34°F


----------



## Wilderness Explorer

Plenty of snow, can you send us some LOL.


----------



## BigAl RIP

2" and melting in Elk City ,Idaho 7* degrees tomorrow morning


----------



## Lyndon

The pictures of "Stake & Ale" and " Pizza Hut" were taken roughly 7:00 AM Today!


----------



## Lyndon

Sattellite Pic of "F-Pad" on the Arctic Ocean,
>

 A poor picture of F-Pad Today.


----------



## Bobcat

About 6" in far north NH.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Well, they are predicting 12" plus for this area  coming by tomarrow we will see just finnishing the B-12 Bombardier bus with carpet Today that would be fun to go eat at the cafe as a test run. -5 degrees this morning with out the wind chill  -12 with the chill has to warm up to snow.


----------



## Briarpatch

The weather service here in Denver is predicting 30-40" of snow in the southwest part of the state. They are under a winter storm warning. The area is down by telluride

Briarpatch


----------



## kgracey

Boggie, those Chinese characters in your signature say "Don't drink too much coffee." I think you already know this, though. If you want, I can produce a stranger signature for you. Something you even wouldn't want to write in English on these forums.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BRIARPATCH,
Will you be in that snow storm?  Sounds like your winter has finally arrived!


----------



## Briarpatch

SnowOps, I wished !!!! That storm is way south of where we are! I am hoping that the Snowy Range and Laramie gets some snow soon. We only have about 5-6 inches of snow at 9,000 feet.

Briapatch


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well I can see the storm front coming in now.  Looks like we will be getting a bit of the white stuff as well!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We got a storm that passed through the past few days that dumped 15-20 inches on us.  Looking like we're actually gonna get snow this year unlike last season.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Cool!  Wheres the pictures?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

kgracey said:


> Boggie, those Chinese characters in your signature say "Don't drink too much coffee." I think you already know this, though. If you want, I can produce a stranger signature for you. Something you even wouldn't want to write in English on these forums.



It's funny how one translator will say one thing and another something else it really says "the coffee is on."


----------



## mtntopper

boggie said:


> It's funny how one translator will say one thing and another something else it really says "the coffee is on."


 
On what?


----------



## Bobcat

Couple-a-few feet just south of Silverton, CO (Coal Bank Pass). Temp hi 20s to lo 30s midday.

*Roadside Snowbank*





*Arriving On Site* (wish I had my snowcat, took about a dozen snowshoe trips to get all my gear here)





*Clearing a Few Feet of Snow*





*High-Tech Gear-Crap Installed*


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

mtntopper said:


> On what?



OK Bill SMARTARSE Tarnish, No it ends up on my shirt,floor,beard if I don't shave for a few days, carpet, and most important it got all over your Christmas bonus check so  now we can not send it to you anymore


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

bobpierce said:


> Couple-a-few feet just south of Silverton, CO (Coal Bank Pass). Temp hi 20s to lo 30s midday.
> 
> *Roadside Snowbank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arriving On Site* (wish I had my snowcat, took about a dozen snowshoe trips to get all my gear here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clearing a Few Feet of Snow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *High-Tech Gear-Crap Installed*




OK Bob what keeps those little tubs from flooding? and how long do those batteries last or are they solar? Is that a little data logger in there? What kind of vibration are you monitoring? or are you secretly monitoring for sasquatch 
movements? you know you may find some Yetti tracks over the top of one of those someday. as it is being pulled by a Thoikol, Sorry Al just had to put a dig in.


----------



## Gatorboy

*Bel Air, MD*
4 inches, 18 degrees


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Gatorboy said:


> *Bel Air, MD*
> 4 inches, 18 degrees



@100 miles SW of  Bel Air, same thing, 4 inches, 18 degrees

Jim


----------



## Bobcat

boggie said:


> OK Bob what keeps those little tubs from flooding? and how long do those batteries last or are they solar? Is that a little data logger in there? What kind of vibration are you monitoring? or are you secretly monitoring for sasquatch
> movements? you know you may find some Yetti tracks over the top of one of those someday. as it is being pulled by a Thoikol, Sorry Al just had to put a dig in.



Pretty much watertight, but things are rarely completely watertight so there's a bilge pump at the bottom (couple more feet down). This site has two 80W solar panels and two 100AH batteries. We normally run one panel and battery, but this site is in shade most of the time. It's a seismic datalogger with external hard drive. The part numbers for bith units are taken from an old John Deer tractor and it's baler. The designer is an antique tractor nut.
www.kinemetrics.com
www.kinemetrics.com/PDFs/q330.pdf?newsid=111

We tried to detect Yetti recently, but it was so light and fast that we missed it. We should have better luck with a slow and lumbering Thiokol as our equipment is more geared toward long-period earth-shaking events, but parts falling of Snot Tracs may also be easily detectable.


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> @100 miles SW of  Bel Air, same thing, 4 inches, 18 degrees
> 
> Jim



NW Indiana 6 inches, 4(F) degrees.  We have a snow advisory for tonight  so we have some hope for another 6" of snow if all works out well.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

bobpierce said:


> Pretty much watertight, but things are rarely completely watertight so there's a bilge pump at the bottom (couple more feet down). This site has two 80W solar panels and two 100AH batteries. We normally run one panel and battery, but this site is in shade most of the time. It's a seismic datalogger with external hard drive. The part numbers for bith units are taken from an old John Deer tractor and it's baler. The designer is an antique tractor nut.
> www.kinemetrics.com
> www.kinemetrics.com/PDFs/q330.pdf?newsid=111
> 
> We tried to detect Yetti recently, but it was so light and fast that we missed it. We should have better luck with a slow and lumbering Thiokol as our equipment is more geared toward long-period earth-shaking events, but parts falling of Snot Tracs may also be easily detectable.








Good one Bob.  Good one. 


We are expecting 7" of snow today.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Well as of this morning we have 12-14 inches on the ground and now it cleared off and it is -22F without the windchill. The high Today is maybe 10F


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Boggie.....sounds like you guys got about the same snow as us.  I'm only about 8 hrs north of you.  We're getting the same cold snap as you.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

groomerguyNWO said:


> Boggie.....sounds like you guys got about the same snow as us.  I'm only about 8 hrs north of you.  We're getting the same cold snap as you.



You must be close to my fishing hole. Dogtooth lake  south and east of Kenora ? We try to get up there once or twice a summer.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nope.........Kenora is about 10 hrs west of here.   I'm a 7 hr drive northeast of Duluth MN.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

groomerguyNWO said:


> Nope.........Kenora is about 10 hrs west of here.   I'm a 7 hr drive northeast of Duluth MN.





Got it.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

(RUTH NV) 6" and still falling from Heaven!  SLC was a disaster zone with all those damned rice burners crashing every mile or too.  At first I thought I was at a Kristi snowcat convention but realized that there are not that many Kristis!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well, after a few storms passed through the area the past few weeks, here's what we've got so far for snow.  Just to the south of us, they got allot more(seems all the storms kinda hung around Lake superior and we just got the tail end of them)  On the level, there's probably 1-2 feet so far.


----------



## mtntopper

Enough to get the smaller Yamaha snowmobiles out and play a little. Probably 12+ inches on the average. The wind the first of last week stacked much of our base in hard drifts that was out in the open meadows. The last several days gave us about 10 inches additional. We were able to see a herd of elk off the snowmobiles yesterday. We took a couple of quick pics and left them alone. We live in an area where they bunch and mate before hard winter drives them to lower elevations.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Some parts about 18" to 24". My house about 18"  I'm at 7,000 feet roughly.  I went Snow Shoeing for the first time today and LOVED it.  I was at about 8,000 to 9,000 on the hike.  Oh Ive had Snowshoes on around the microwave sites and such but never went hiking like I did today.  I just found a new hobbie!


----------



## socal4t12

southern california got between 8 and 20" in the last 2 days for the mountains in the angles and san bernardino forests. mammoth showing 24" of fresh at the base this morning. hope there is alot more on the way. another storm is rolling in   10 days from now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

taken 10 minutes ago.............






picture does not do the snowfall justice........I could barely see across the street when I took the picture..........looking forward to my first snowcat ride of the season this saturday......I plan on a full day of trail-packing with just the machine(no drag behind)


----------



## srexecmark

26" at my place near the crest of the Washington Cascades.  The weather bureau has issued a winter storm watch for Friday and Saturday (12/14-15) for an additional 12-14".  Tucker weather!


----------



## Ice Queen

No snow, just rain!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Elk City, Idaho  
8:30AM   
4101 feet elevation

21 degrees ,snowing lightly, 8"  base


----------



## bczoom

Currently, no snow.  It just missed us the other day.

There's a winter storm watch in place for all of W. NY and PA starting Saturday night and through Sunday night with accumulations of a foot or more.
Unfortunately, I need to drive almost 300 miles right through all of it on Sunday.  (from the Rochester NY area West through Buffalo, South (through the snow-belt area) to Erie PA then due S. towards Pittsburgh)

I'm not looking forward to that drive...  Already unpacked the van and re-loaded everything in the truck so at least we have 4wd.


----------



## yellowpine O.T.S.

Five feet of setteled snow and counting at 7600msl(Profile Pass) more accumulating as I type. All is well here in Central Idaho now that the worst fire season since 1910 has passed.
Cheers and Happy Holidays, KIF


----------



## Snowcat Operations

This is from a member on my Land Rover Forum.  Now this is what I like to see!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## srexecmark

This is how I see most newer model Land Rovers.  They are usually broken down so the snow just piles up on them!   LOL hahahahaha


----------



## Melensdad

srexecmark said:


> This is how I see most newer model Land Rovers.  They are usually broken down so the snow just piles up on them!   LOL hahahahaha


Yup, I've noticed that too.  Apparently $70,000+ doesn't buy a quality vehicle anymore  

We have 9 to 10 inches of snow on the ground right now.  The schools opened 2 hours late because of blowing & drifting.  Its still very early in the season in my area so I hope this sticks and becomes our base.


----------



## srexecmark

I am up to 36" this morning with another storm forecast for Wednesday and heavy showers in between.  I love this time of year!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Me too!


----------



## pirate_girl

7" in the low spots, up to my waist where it's drifted.


----------



## Thiokol2track

13.5 inches on thursday and 11.5  from saturday into sunday nites storm.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

got another 5 inches today in about 8 hours which brings our total up to roughly 30"


----------



## Ice Queen

Snowcat Ops - the best thing that ever happened to a Land Rover, I wish it would happen to mine!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Ice Queen said:


> Snowcat Ops - the best thing that ever happened to a Land Rover, I wish it would happen to mine!




Aint that thet truth!  I have a Shorland APC that I wish it would happen to!


----------



## Vance

As of the 15th, about 12-30" on the ground.  Enough to cruise around on the sleds and pick up a couple xmas trees.

But, we are expecting 3-5 more FEET this week... more snow and snocat pics after xmas.

Vance


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Its been snowing for the last few days but the storm just hit.  Dumping 1/2" snowballs I guess its snowy hail balls plus the thunder is shaking my house!  HOLY CRAP!  Dont know how long I will have internet service.  Power is out and running on battery back up power.  The house is getting pelted hard and I can barely hear myself think.  lol.  Man this is cool!  Visibility is down to 50 feet or across the street.  Checked thos mini snowballs and they are snowballs.  Never seen that before?  Must be that "Global Warming!"  Had to go out and get the snow off the dish to send this report.  Temp is 22 degrees and we just got about 2" in the last 10 minutes!  It was like a vortex out there for about 10 minutes!  Bizzare!  Heres a pic I just took.  What was really cool was the lightning and thunder during that Vortex!  The snow balls and snow must have been hitting the house at an un godly speed and must have been creating alot of static electricty in the air swirling around.


----------



## srexecmark

We had 59" as of 10 AM this morning and another big storm forecast for Saturday.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

VANCE you must be getting _*DUMPED ON BIGTIME!*_  Got pics?


----------



## srexecmark

I am using a Sno-tel site to determine the depth.  It is 3 miles from me and a few hundred feet lower.  I usually get 2-3 more inches than the site.  I am going in for a week starting tomorrow and will get some pictures off.  I will have to push about 28" of new snow uphill to get to the house.  I love this weather!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Time to make some hot coco for the kids and a pot of coffee for me.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Man its coming down now!


----------



## urednecku

72 right now.... I LOVE IT!! (Of course, 3rd generation in central FL. my blood is so thin that anything below about 50 I find my heave jacket!) Looks like we get to spend ANOTHER Christmas in shorts & a Tee shirt!


----------



## Vance

Snowcat Operations said:


> VANCE you must be getting _*DUMPED ON BIGTIME!*_  Got pics?




First hand report is 42" from this storm.  I haven't been up the hill so no pics yet.

I'll be taking the Tucker up to spend the winter on Sat or Sun.  more pics then.

Vance


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Stay safe Vance!  Let us know what she looks like in the deep stuff!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's a sad, sad day for me!  Woke up this morning to above freezing temps and a light rain..............yep.............rain!  We only had 1-2 feet on the level and lost abut half of that today.  Weird!  Must be that global warming thing they keep talking about!


----------



## Briarpatch

Its currently snowing here in Parker Colorado, they are predicting 3-5 inches. I will be headed to the cabin tomorrow outside Laramie Wyoming and I am hoping for snow, so I can get the Tucker out for a little trip. I will keep everyone posted on the amount of snow at the cabin. I am hoping for couple of feet.

Briarpatch


----------



## Northerner

We had accumulated about 2 feet here in Sault Ste. Marie, but rain over the last two days has melted it down to less than half! A cold front is expected through the region tomorrow and hopefully will bring some snow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hey Northerner...........it's coming your way!  We had the same thing as you..rain for two days.  Turned to freezing rain yesterday afternoon.......then turned to snow.  Been snowing since yesterday afternoon with no signs of letting up.  We got about 1 1/2 feet of it today which really sucked as the the bottom six or so inches is basically slush due to the rain.  I've had to do my driveway 3 times today with the snowblower just to keep on top of it and will most likely do another pass in the morning.  Hwy 11 east is closed right now as well as 17 headed towards you.(Northerner)  Went out for a snowmobile ride today and the only trail I had opened last week is now 4 feet wide due to hanging trees from the freezing rain.


----------



## Briarpatch

Well made it back fromn the cabin yesterday, We have some snow but not a lot. The wind has been blowing for the past two days, so we have some snow drifts and other places where the snow has been blown off the road. I rode my ATV with tracks in to the cabin and picked up the tucker. Took the tucker for a short trip about 9 miles round trip. Here are some pics. I was surprised to see that some elk were still up high. I saw a herd of about 300 on the flats down below the mountain.

Briarpatch


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Briarpatch said:


> Well made it back fromn the cabin yesterday, We have some snow but not a lot. The wind has been blowing for the past two days, so we have some snow drifts and other places where the snow has been blown off the road. I rode my ATV with tracks in to the cabin and picked up the tucker. Took the tucker for a short trip about 9 miles round trip. Here are some pics. I was surprised to see that some elk were still up high. I saw a herd of about 300 on the flats down below the mountain.
> 
> Briarpatch




Come on those are reindeer, where was Santa ?


----------



## Briarpatch

I think your right, I counted 7 and it looked like one may have had a red nose?????? Maybe some tucker sno cat presents????????


----------



## NorthernRedneck

no no no..............those aren't intended to pull a sleigh!  Aren't they a kristi power source.................just hook'em up and go all day!


----------



## Bobcat

groomerguyNWO said:


> no no no..............those aren't intended to pull a sleigh!  Aren't they a kristi power source.................just hook'em up and go all day!



I can see how you 'lesser' cat owners might confuse Kristi agility and performance with something magical like reindeer, but it's really just due to our ultra-advanced, scientifically-engineered, snow-conquering secrets.






_All content copyright K.R.I.S.T.I. - Kristis Rescuing Impotent Snow-Tracs, Intenational_


----------



## Snowcat Operations

bobpierce said:


> it's really just due to our ultra-advanced, scientifically-engineered, snow-conquering secrets._All content copyright K.R.I.S.T.I. - Kristis Really Impotent Stuck-Tracks, Intown_




In other words "Gravity"  Kinda like how shit floats down hills.  Oh it exactly like how Shit floats down hill!


----------



## Bobcat

Ahhhhh, ok....?   Anyone speak english AND SnoOpese?  



Snowcat Operations said:


> In other words "Gravity"  Kinda like how shit floats down hills.  Oh it exactly like how Shit floats down hill!


----------



## srexecmark

We have had one storm after another since last Wednesday!  I have only had 65 minutes of solar power generation (other than the minimal stuff i get even when it is cloudy as long as I keep the panels shoveled)  There is now 72" in the flat areas with more where it drifted the other night.  Here are a few pictures:
http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...1&sort_order=&albumsperpage=&navfolderid=2007


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

srexecmark said:


> We have had one storm after another since last Wednesday!  I have only had 65 minutes of solar power generation (other than the minimal stuff i get even when it is cloudy as long as I keep the panels shoveled)  There is now 72" in the flat areas with more where it drifted the other night.  Here are a few pictures:
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...1&sort_order=&albumsperpage=&navfolderid=2007




Man, sure looks like fun..........Did Santa leave any Tucker parts?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Oh man I am just Jonzen to get some really really deep powder!  So far we have only about 3' at most.  Not the 20 or so we usually have this time of year.  That means January will get really scary with all the snow fall we get when Dec is dry!  We have just caught the outer edge of each snow storm.


----------



## mtntopper

We have tons of snow where we are visiting in Colorado.  We went snowmobiling with the family yesterday and even caught the groomer out working. The snow is at or over the tops of the fences in many locations we were yesterday. I will hate to return home to our windblown snow but it is getting better in WY also. I will post more pics of our fun yesterday under off road of the great snow and snowmobile fun we had yesterday.

Prinoth/Bombardier Groomer with Tiller


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Thats where I am headed!  NICE snow!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## mtmogs

We've got 3' in our valley at 3100' elevation, 85" at 6300' with more powder coming down as we speak. The sun came out this morning for a change so I snapped the panorama.

Wishing all a snowy new year.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

WOW! That is amazingly beautiful!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

WTF?????  We had between 3&4 ft of snow two days ago.  Temps went above freezing for a day and now we're down to 2 feet on the level.  Very weird!  One good thing though.  Our town received the most snow since 1992 for the month of december.


----------



## snowbird

I don't know what the official snow depth is, but it's sure depressing to have my newly-restored SV200 sitting in my shop instead of cruising through snow.  We can see way too much grass and dirt.  Could some of you with bunches of snow send some our way?  Our -20 windchill would certainly keep it from thawing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're back up to 3.5 ft of the white stuff.


----------



## Snowcat Pat

1/17/08  
5 feet on the snowstake, El.4350'
17deg.F
deep powder...........
.....leaves time only for snowboarding and parts shipping.
-Pat


----------



## Snowcat Pat

1/17/08  
5 feet on the snowstake, El.4350'
17deg.F
deep powder...........
.....leaves time only for snowboarding and parts shipping.
-Pat


----------



## mtntopper

We have about 3 to 4 feet of snow in most areas of the Big Horn Mtns on the ground now. The wind in WY moves the snow to elsewhere quickly. You can have areas completely blown dry and drifts 20 foot deep close by. It is a guessing game on the total snow because of the wind factor.

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE RIVERTON WY
348 AM MST SUN JAN 20 2008
A WINTER STORM WILL INTENSIFY TODAY...SPREADING SNOW AND STRONG WINDS INTO THE BIGHORN MOUNTAINS. THE STORM WILL CONTINUE THROUGH EARLY MONDAY MORNING. SNOWFALL OF 10 TO 20 INCHES IS EXPECTED IN THE BIGHORN MOUNTAINS. STRONG WINDS WILL ALSO CAUSE AREAS OF BLOWING SNOW WITH VERY POOR VISIBILITY. ADDITIONALLY...VERY COLD TEMPERATURES WILL BE FOUND OVERNIGHT. THE COMBINATION OF THESE TEMPERATURES WITH STRONGER WINDS WILL CREATE WIND CHILLS APPROACHING 30 BELOW ZERO.

Here is a pic of my ex-VMC as I drove it along the county road to the trailer taking it to WA state last Friday. It now has a new home near Yakima and I own one less snow cat.  The snow is piled 4+ foot deep along the road and 6 inches in the open where the wind has blown it into South Dakota and Nebraska. I hope the wind settles down as I see that as part of the global climate change in our area due to the hot air spewed by Al Gore and its affects on WY weather.


----------



## Bulldog1401

Too bad. I think you liked that cat.


----------



## mtntopper

I like all snow cats. As mbsieg said I just want to try them all.... We still have our tried, true and trusty 1200 LMC, restoration project 1950 Tucker 443, restored 1960 Tucker Kitten, new to us F250 with Mattracks. I am again snow cat shopping for something with potential. I would like to find a decent late model Tucker with blade for my use to see how it does in my environment for my home access.


----------



## Bulldog1401

Cool. Didn't you have a sno trac once?


----------



## mtntopper

Bulldog1401 said:


> Cool. Didn't you have a sno trac once?


 
Yes, the FBI rig was left in my care for a while. It was too nice of a snow cat for me too torture with our limited wind blown snow conditions. Teledawg has the right snow conditions, ability to use and care for the FBI Snowmaster....


----------



## Snowcat Operations

That is the nicest Track Master I have ever seen!  At least now she has a better snow depth home!  Anyone hear from Teledawg lately?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Heres my back fence. There is 4 feet snow there. One year the snow was so deep there when I opened the gates (after shuveling the inside) I had a wall of snow facing me!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Snowcat Operations said:


> Heres my back fence. There is 4 feet snow there. One year the snow was so deep there when I opened the gates (after shuveling the inside) I had a wall of snow facing me!


 
Wow!  All I see is white!


----------



## mbsieg

PBinWA said:


> Wow!  All I see is white!



You can not even see a fence?????????????/


----------



## teledawg

Snowcat Operations said:


> That is the nicest Track Master I have ever seen! At least now she has a better snow depth home! Anyone hear from Teledawg lately?


 
I'm here lurking. Just got my Trelleborg T522 4.00-4 tire and tube order in so I've been dealing with that. 
All 52 of them are already spoken for. I knew they wouldn't last long.

Getting ready to take the FBI Rig out in the snow again soon with a few new tires on it.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

mbsieg said:


> You can not even see a fence?????????????/


 


PBinWA said:


> Wow! All I see is white!


 


Man you guys are rough!  I am on a diffrent computer and dont have my pics.  See my latest super Imp Posts.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's a cool idea for a snow guage that a town just south of me has been using for the past few years.


----------



## Bobcat

Hmmm, looks like it doesn't get very deep around there. Must be Lametrac country. Here's what we use out here in Kristi country...


----------



## Bobcat

Oh yeah,  oh yeah,  wooo-a, wooo-a,  oh yeah!


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## ALLEN PARSONS

bobpierce said:


> Hmmm, looks like it doesn't get very deep around there. Must be Lametrac country. Here's what we use out here in Kristi country...



 Kristi country  Ha Why do you never see a Kisti in that much snow? Because they are park in the shop.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

No Comment!  For now.


----------



## weatherby

These pics. were taken 1-21-08 we have aprox. 30" I know those are not snocats in the pictures but thats the closest I have right now to a snowcat that runs on the snow. We had allot of lake effect snow off of lake Superior that day


----------



## mtmogs

Today we hit 60"! We're only @ 3100' elevation but have been getting hammered by one storm after another. There's 120" at 6000 feet. Had to actually dig down to unearth the satellite dish. Can't be snowbound with no TV. Finished repairing cleats on the snow trac tonight. I also made some snow deflectors out of scrap polyethylene sheet I had laying around. I figure since they make snowmobile skis and plow blades out of the stuff they should shed snow pretty well. I'll get to play tomorrow after I'm done moving snow (again).


----------



## Snowcat Pat

2/3/08, 8 (eight) feet on the stake here at the house at 4350 feet elevation. Waist deep powder. Rope tow set up right outside the door! We are planning a trip to the high peaks after the avy settles down.
-Pat


----------



## Ice Queen

Still no snow 'they' were wrong.  Still bloody raining though and blowing a gale - where is my snow?


----------



## couchloafer

We are getting buried here! We have about 7' of snow on the ground at my father-in-laws cabin. We spent super bowl sunday digging a ramp with the tractor just to get #447 over the burm created from plowing the driveway to the deep snow. It was her maiden voyage in deep snow. If you steeped off it was up to your chest.....SHE DID GREAT! I was very surprised how well it handled the deep snow with no base. I cant wait to get my trac master torn down and up and running this spring!
Here is how deep the snow is at the house.
Followed by us busting through the burm and then just playing around. 
Here is a link to a short video on youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLMj09ZCRqc&feature=RecentlyWatched&page=1&t=t&f=b


----------



## couchloafer

Couldnt help posting a few more...........man we had fun!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like fun.  Lots of snow to play in.


Still haven't seen any pictures of Kristi's runing in snow like that.  I'm starting to think they can't handle anything more than a couple inches thick.

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## mtmogs

Awesome pics and vid Couchloafer! Great looking ST4 as well. I too had some concerns about the performance of the ST4 in deep snow, and thought I might have to scout out an ST4B for flotation. My experience has been the same as yours though. No matter how deep the snow, powder or otherwise, she sinks no more than a foot, and leaves a walkable, packed trail behind. Thanks again for the great pics and vid.


----------



## couchloafer

Thanks and your welcome Paul! 
BTW it only looks good from a distance but I will continue to work on it.


----------



## shovanl

I spent the weekend at our cabin it is about 35mi south of Steamboat Springs Co. on the beaver flat tops there is 5' of snow on the flat with another 1 1/2 to 2' of power on top I will try to post pic of the cabin snow and cat


----------



## shovanl

Has it stopped snowing or is it not important any more


----------



## pixie

Looks like a really nice spot, Shovani ! Better shovel your trailer roof !
I don't need a ladder to reach my trailer roof any more !

Here in New Hampshire we are on the way to a record breaking year.

So far in Febuary, we have already had the average snow fall and are expecting another foot tomorrow.

I spent 30 hours moving snow last week. My narrow road into my woodlot is almost impossible to plow. If it wasn't for my little snowcats, it would be impossible now and the sheet of ice under the snow just adds to the fun 

Not much point in giving a measurement because it has rained and melted once already, but the picnic table has disappeared


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> Here in New Hampshire we are on the way to a record breaking year.


 
Same here in Chicago.


----------



## srexecmark

The Weather Service just announced that theWashington Cascades now have 139% of normal and another 11" predicted for tonight.  e have had terrible avalanche conditions with a rare one going through a neighbors house and depositing 30' of snow on it!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Our town set a snowfall record for this area for the month of december.  Most snowfall since 1992.


----------



## mtmogs

We are not quite at record levels, but like others, been quite busy with keeping the snow out of the way. All this snow and no time for snowcatting! We had about 65" before it started raining on Saturday. It's been above freezing since and hope to tell you that it's a real mess. Not used to having spring break-up in February!

Anyway, posted a short youtube video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYku0xoAmh4) of moving snow with the homemade ASV Posi-track and Unimog snowblowers for any interested. Gary Lemke, former CEO of ASV, was once a US importer of Snow Trac's. I'll have to get better video of the business end of the unimog blower. My wife and videographer got spooked when it ate a small boulder and sent debris and sparks flying. Must clean up better before the snow flies!


----------



## Snowcat Pat

2/26/08  A warm up typical of north Idaho... temps 25 to 35 deg/f each day for about a week, snow depth down to six feet on the stake at 4350 ft. Getting flurries 1 to 5 inches each snowfall but not the huge dumps we were getting 16 days in a row. 

Been here ten years and 01/02 is the only other year we saw eight feet on the stake. 

Gave up plowing the one mile driveway a while ago, it's a waste of time and fuel.

Still lots of powder up at 6500 ft. Tiger Peak.

-Pat


----------



## Bulldog1401

Just got a 11 inch dump here.. for a grand total of approximately 3 feet of snow here.
Sadly, this is the first year in 3 or 4 that we have had significant snowfall that stays. 

When I was more of a little kid I remember every year having about 1.5 times as much as we have lately. The snowmobiliers are enjoying it very much.


----------



## couchloafer

Here is the neighbors six foot fence finally showing itself again........


----------



## Ice Queen

It is NOT fair, we haven't even had as much as a single snowflake here in Wales, UK.  My snowtrac is unloaded and sitting, covered in dust from The Great Dorset Steam Fair and not a snowflake in sight.


----------



## Melensdad

Ice Queen said:


> It is NOT fair, we haven't even had as much as a single snowflake here in Wales, UK.  My snowtrac is unloaded and sitting, covered in dust from The Great Dorset Steam Fair and not a snowflake in sight.



Well northern Indiana has had near record snows and colder than average temperatures this winter.  We have 6" of snow on the ground right now, but I doubt it will last much longer, we are at the very end of our season here.  We've got some potential snow coming our way Friday/Saturday, but it could very well come down as rain.  Sunday we are expecting rain, but temps should drop again Monday and snow is forecast again.  March tends to throw us weird weather and the forecasts for the upcoming week vary from low-20's to mid-40's (F) so we are bound to lose most of the remaining snow we have in the next 7 to 10 days.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're still sitting at 3-4ft of snow on the level here in Canada.  Where I live, the snow's usually gone by the end of march, early april.


----------



## Melensdad

Well we got 2 fresh inches of snow last night, woke up this morning to a sloppy commute.  The farther north (toward Lake Michigan) I drove the less fresh snow I saw.  Still, 2 inches dropped on us at the end of February is pretty unusual so I was happy to see it.  By noon things changed.  The sun came out and the temps climbed into the mid-upper 30s (F) so the snow really started melting.  I think we not only lost the brand new layer of snow we just got, but probably lost another inch or two of what is left of our base.

Looking at the forecast for the next few days, they changed the projected snow to rain, so I expect our season is going to end in less than a week  

 Santa, please bring me snow  

Crappy camera-phone picture of my yard. . . taken just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Snowcat Pat

3/21/08, 4350 feet elevation, 6-1/2 feet snowpack, temps 25 F to 40 F snowing 2 to five inches each day with sun and snow showers. Deep powder on the 6500 foot peak.
-Pat


----------



## Snowcat Operations

That would explain why one of our sites in your neck of the woods went down again!  Will be headed into Upper Idaho in a few weeks.  Maybe Snowcat Pat and Couchloafer can meet us somewhere around Wolf Lodge?  Man what a perfect steak they make!  Maybe even do a bit of a snowcat run?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bskurka.......how much total snow did you guys get this winter?  I'm about a 16 hr drive north of you and we're sitting with between 3-4 ft of snow on the level.


----------



## couchloafer

You just gotta love this Spring weather!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyndon

Well once again there is talk and rumors of this thing called spring, it's kind of a myth up here. It's still 20 to 40 below. We have a brand new Troper, out crusing the lines that the pipeline insulation crew is renting. I just found out that it bears the name of the manufacturer that took over Bombardiere, Comoplast? Spring here is usually in the last week of July! The parking lot at my office has a 5 acre extension... it's 10 to 15 feet deep compacted snow that was cleared off the pad by a dozer. I can pull a "u turn" in my crew cab ford truck out over a place that is usually open tundra in the brief summer and fall. No spring here! I'm still wearing "boot chains" a type of safety traction device required by "BP safety". I'll see about getting some pictures. All the Ice Roads including the Sea Ice Road to North Star, about 8 miles out to Sea are still open to heavy loads.


----------



## Bulldog1401

couch loafer, is that a rag top sno trac?


----------



## couchloafer

nope......... that would be a brown crushed parts cat
here is the link   http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=13083&highlight=1030


----------



## Bulldog1401

Thats just wrong....you gotta fix her up!!


----------



## Lyndon

The ONLY good thing about the "CRUSH MASTER", was that when I went to haul it away from where it sat under a huge pile of snow at Crystal Mountain, in WA, was that it contained about 11 Brand New Long, Track Master replacement Grousers! And there were no "rights", only "lefts". I think the machine was jinxed!


----------



## mtntopper

We are still getting snow with a snow pack in our area at 112% of average. From our nearest snotel site about 5 miles away they now show 50 inches on the ground and gaining daily. The late season snow has lots of moisture and is great for our snowmobile and snow cat excursions.

United States Natural Resources Water and Climate Center
Department of Conservation
Agriculture Service Portland,OR

Site Name Date Time Equivalent Depth Equivalent Snow Depth

POWDER RIVER PASS 
03/21 0000 11.5 46.0
03/22 0000 11.6 47.6 0.1 1.6
03/23 0000 11.8 49.4 0.2 1.8
03/24 0000 11.8 46.5 0.0 -2.9
03/25 0000 11.9 45.1 0.1 -1.4
03/26 0000 12.2 47.7 0.3 2.6
03/27 0000 12.3 48.9 0.1 1.2
03/28 0000 12.5 50.0 0.2 1.1

Here is a pic looking down our driveway between spring snow storms. It is almost like a Bev Doolittle painting trying to figure out what is hidden.


----------



## Bulldog1401

Get your mattracks pickup fixed yet? You may have to use it all year!


----------



## mtntopper

Bulldog1401 said:


> Get your mattracks pickup fixed yet? You may have to use it all year!


 
The snow is not letting up and has snow all day today. We could get another foot or more in the next several days and the forecast calls for snow all week. No spring weather is showing up here as the forecast below shows. We still have a month of winter in the mountains. 

*This Afternoon: *A 50 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 19. South southeast wind around 15 mph. Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

*Tonight: *Periods of snow, mainly before midnight. Low around 9. Wind chill values as low as -8. South southeast wind 10 to 16 mph becoming west. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

*Monday: *Snow likely, mainly after noon. Cloudy, with a high near 25. Wind chill values as low as -8. Northwest wind between 9 and 18 mph, with gusts as high as 26 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

*Monday Night: *Snow showers likely, mainly before midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 6. Wind chill values as low as -14. Blustery, with a northwest wind between 13 and 23 mph, with gusts as high as 32 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%.

I got the mattrack brackets a couple weeks ago and installed them. I have a 500 gallon fuel tank of gasoline that I fill each fall. This has been a long winter and my fuel supply is kind of low so we are using snowmobiles a lot more to conserve gas for when we really need it in the mattrack truck and snow cats. That is another reason snow cat and mattrack truck pics are scarce this year from me. I will add another 300 gallon tank for next year and should make it through the winter. The P/U with mattracks and the snow cats when working in snow use considerable fuel.


----------



## alaska120

Its snowing, its snowing!!!
Up here in Interior Alaska we got a nice dump of roughly 6+ inches of fresh snow...Just wanted to rub it in. Gonna give the toys a run tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Saw a few snowflakes in the air since for a couple days now but nothing on the ground yet.  Too wet still for the snow to stay.  Give it another month though.......


----------



## fogtender

Got about Ten inches of snow yesterday about twenty miles South of the Nenana, Alaska area!... Wet and heavy, will make a good base when it gets cold!


----------



## socal4t12

the Tahoe region all the way south to Mammoth, above 7000, is looking at getting 6+ inches by sunday morning! first good snow of the year.....hope its a long cold one.


----------



## KRC

got 2 inches in anchorage mid hillside area- sounds like more on the way
still have to put the studded snow tires on


----------



## Erik

I am soooooooo jealous!  we're having a thunderstorm right now and folks around here think 6" of snow before christmas is a bad winter...


----------



## KRC

Another 6 inches over night at my location.
I still have stuff scattered all over my yard. I think I'll take a video of my yard so if I need to find something I will know where to dig


----------



## socal4t12

socal4t12 said:


> the Tahoe region all the way south to Mammoth, above 7000, is looking at getting 6+ inches by sunday morning! first good snow of the year.....hope its a long cold one.



2 foot fell at the Mammoth resort last saturday night!!!!!!


----------



## tahoerandy

Wow this site is a slow as mine.........as for snow none today but soon very soon




tahoerandy


----------



## socal4t12

There was a nice cold storm that came into Southern California last night. Nothing but a light dusting between Big Bear and the Wrightwood area. Lets hope its the first of many this winter.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well, I raked my lawn for the last time yesterday morning.  Today, I got up and had to shovel 6 inches of snow off the deck.


----------



## kitimatdude

got a bit more today, still snowing big flakes....about a foot... so far...


----------



## Lyndon

It-s -17 and blowin up a storm. Tends to do that 350 Miles North of the Arctic Circle. We have about 2 feet, on the ground. But there are 10 Foot drifts, like the one blocking the view out the window of my ACCO office trailer. Permits have been issued for roughly 100 Miles of Ice Roads, but the Ice Road construction hasn't started yet.


----------



## Lyndon

A Rolligon laying down ICE.


----------



## snowbird

I'm sorry to say that this picture probably tells it all (or at least most of it).
Here in southern Minnesota we haven't had an opportunity to play in the snow yet.


----------



## Lyndon

Today Mister!


----------



## Lyndon

Where I live half the year:


----------



## Lyndon

This is CPF, Central Processing Facility. This is a summer picture. I't doesn't look like this today. Today it is pretty well snowed in.


----------



## Lyndon

Some "Locals" that drop by every year.


----------



## Lyndon

{ABOVE}The "Drill Rig" in the background is also a "Visitor". This perticular one has been in National Geographic Mag, on the Discovery Channel and on the History Channel. 



"Were so far North, we look south to see the Northern Lights"


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Thats pretty cool!


----------



## socal4t12

snow in the SO-CAL mountains (Angeles and San Bernardino Forests)! light dusting as of last night with approx 3-6" expected above 7,000 by sunrise tomorrow. Mammoth along HWY 395 is expecting 6-12" by sunrise as well.


----------



## Erik

we had off and on sleet this morning, but all traces melted by 2 or so this afternoon.  more same forecast for the next 2 days.


----------



## grahamdelooze

A 4" covering in north here in the UK last tuesday which is most weve had for years no prob for my superduty shame my st4 isnt ready.


----------



## snowbird

Recently got about 6 inches on top of a few inches earlier.  Finally can go out and play in the snow a little here in SE Minnesota.


----------



## Wannafish

12" of wet snow over the last three days on top of the 6 inches we already had.  Tustin Michigan.  Just below your ring finger on the palm of your right hand.


----------



## bctimber

about 30 " and - 25C here in prince george BC


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

About 8" since yesterday still coming down 20mph winds some drifting to 36"


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Boggie....you guys must be getting the same storm as us.  I'm Northeast of you and all the reports I've seen say that this storm came up from the southwest.  It was supposed to hit us hard yesterday into today and tapper off tomorrow but it held off till tonight.  Started snowing around 7pm tonight and so far, we've got colse to 10 inches.  It was originally suppused to be 5" yesterday and another 10-15 today.  Looks like it was a day late.

Took a drive to the city(3hr drive) last night to do some last minute chrismas shopping and just got back 20 minutes before it started coming down hard.  Roads are being closed due to white out conditions.


----------



## mtmogs

Merry Christmas All. We passed the 3' mark earlier today and it's still snowing heavily. Nothing but snow in the forecast for the next 5 days too. I've been hauling hay out to the horses on the neighbor's ranch using the ST4 but haven't had time for pleasure cruising yet. I think I'm going to have to remove the fan shroud and clean out all the hay and alfalfa that was sucked in there. I can smell it roasting on the cylinder heads. Smells kind of good actually.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Beautiful Picture!  Last night a storm started to blow in with 80 mph gusts all night.  Then at about 5 am it started to snow.  We now have 2' as of this afternoon and another storm is coming in tonight.  Merry Chrsitmas.


----------



## kitimatdude

Got just over a foot here. its been cold enough for weeks we finally got snow on Chritmas eve. Its all powder so i'm not sure if I want to take my nodwell out on it yet. I'll wait until it packs up a bit.


----------



## Erik

We still had snow when I went to bed Thursday night, but a chinook wind came through and the snow was all gone by morning.  (it was 60 or so yesterday.)
the thunderstorms started about 12:30 this morning when I went to bed and it turned into freezing rain about sunrise.
Really, really pretty out there right now, but I'm not planning on going past the front gates until the roads have a bit more of a chance to lose their glaze.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I HATE black ice!  Sorry to hear about all the freezing rain you guys have been getting.  Seems to me to be worse this year than it was last.


----------



## mtmogs

Lots! With more on the way. Wish I could find time to recreate in it instead of just moving it around.


----------



## Bobcat

Hey, your yellow lawn art is buried under snow. 

Meanwhile, heard on TV tonight that the GNP glaciers will be gone by 2020. Noticed it getting warmer up there?


----------



## snowbird

I fully understand:  the snow is supposed to be UNDER the snowcat, not on top of it.


----------



## mtmogs

Bobcat said:


> Hey, your yellow lawn art is buried under snow.
> 
> Meanwhile, heard on TV tonight that the GNP glaciers will be gone by 2020. Noticed it getting warmer up there?



Lawn Art? That's your specialty not mine  I'm not a lawn art aficionado, but if this is lawn art, one would have to classify it as _kinematic_ lawn art as opposed to _stationary_ lawn art so often expressed as unmoving, faded-orange fiberglass bathtubs

You may be unaccustomed to the native environment of the snowcat: snow on top, sides, and underneath. What you see here is the prior day's snow on top. This can happen if you live where it snows a lot.

I'm not old enough for my bones to tell the weather, but the glaciers in GNP are going bye-bye:


----------



## weatherby

We have about 30,to 38 inches. lot's of fun on snowmobiles, wish the 601 was finished. This lake freighter was anchored just off shore all day today 1-5-09 along with others because of a freezing spray warning.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hell Ya!!!!!  Now that's a snow blower!!!  Nice pics BTW!


----------



## Catless

So:

Is it the end of the Pleistocene or the beginning of Al Gore (a new geologic era)?  What about the Milankovitch Cycles?

grd


----------



## mtmogs

Catless said:


> So:
> 
> Is it the end of the Pleistocene or the beginning of Al Gore (a new geologic era)?  What about the Milankovitch Cycles?
> 
> grd



Well, considering that the Pleistocene ended 10,000 years ago, I'm pretty sure it's not that. We're presently in an interglacial period, and likely have another 20,000 years to the next ice age based on the 40k to 100k year glacial cycles seen in the Pleistocene.

The Milankovitch cycles show good agreement with these glacial cycles but it's not a perfect fit. Anyway, we hit maximum incident solar radiation about 9000 years ago at the end of the last ice age, and are receiving less insolation now...yet it's getting warmer.


----------



## Catless

MTMOGS:

I agree with you that all geologic textbooks say that the Pleistocene ended 10,000 years BP.  That very well may end up being the permanent "line in the sand".  Having said this, I know that you are aware that the entire Quaternary Period is presently in question by the International Commission on Stratigraphy.  I'm not sure what Sir Charles Lyell had in mind when he named the Pleistocene in 1839.  For the end date (10,000 yBP) did he intend to mark the end (the beginning of retreat?) of the last Ice sheets on the various continents (Wisconsinan in N America, Weichselian in N. Europe, etc)?  I have read he intended to only mark the Epoch where glacial deposits formed and were left behind for us to study.  This would include all of the known glacial/interglacial episodes (with more yet to come?).  It seems that many are presently disputing the beginning of the Pleistocene and would like to move it's start date back a little further lopping off a bit of the Pliocene.......

Our science is young and things are still changing.  It's only been 225 years since James Hutton presented his Theory of the Earth in 1785 and 208 years since William Smith presented his famous geologic map of Englan/Wales/etc.

It's a campfire argument.

Sorry, I should have referenced the end of the Little Ice Age!

grd


----------



## moosebgy

So far this winter Valdez recorded total snow is 240 inches in town and at Thompson Pass recorded total snow is 340 inches.  Just a average winter.


----------



## bill w

almost three ft on the ground....still very much winter here....- 45 degree wind chill outside....nice and warm in here ,,,,,but i want to be out there..crazy huh??set up for anything...up to -45 without wind......wanna go????looking for plans...bill w


----------



## utahwilson

2' feet, packed snow in Northern Utah.  60 degrees outside yesterday.  Spring is creeping in.


----------



## Sylvia Tunaskas

Shoveled 4' off Cabin deck on 3/19, 2' more on 3/26, and supposed to get another 2' this weekend. Spring is here but we do not know it. Learning how to use the blade, but have a long way to go to master it! Any tips would help. Do not have a drag, just a 10' 6way on a LMC 1200. Is there an easy way to get rid of the "whoopdedoos" with out a drag? Thanks.


----------



## srexecmark

Same deal at my place.  It is like we are getting our lost February.  As far as the Humpty-Dumpty's, I have built a 15'x8' wood drag with a blade in the middle that takes the tops off the bumps.  The problem is that the snow has to be fresh or soft for the blade to work well.  I have a big blade on the front of my Tucker that I work up and down to also fill some of the bigger dips.  I think I am about done with Winter and am looking forward to the Spring.


----------



## mtntopper

Sylvia Tunaskas said:


> Shoveled 4' off Cabin deck on 3/19, 2' more on 3/26, and supposed to get another 2' this weekend. Spring is here but we do not know it. Learning how to use the blade, but have a long way to go to master it! Any tips would help. Do not have a drag, just a 10' 6way on a LMC 1200. Is there an easy way to get rid of the "whoopdedoos" with out a drag? Thanks.


 
You can knock the tops off with a blade but a drag to smooth out the trail works the best. If you  have not already seen what I just purchased to solve the same problems check out my SV200 combo unit thread: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=25728

I have used a blade but in the past but it is just too slow and inefficient if you have miles of trail to smooth out.............


----------



## teledawg

Still 8' on the ground here and getting more today. It won't be gone until the end of May!


----------



## Sylvia Tunaskas

Pretty neat set ups, and they work well. Unfortunately I have a full cab and no rear hydraulics. Looks like I will have to stock up on my favorite beverage and take my time. It seems like the float mode on the blade and reverse do the best job. ( It also fits my Greek Heritage) Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Kwiens

Well, I spent the day clearing 20 inches of snow and snow pellets from my driveway and lane!!!!......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We had drifts 5 feet tall also. I also helped the neighbors clear their driveways.

This was the heaviest and wettest snow I've every seen. I have some pictures but I'm too tired to load them tonight. Our daughter and son-in-law were in Vegas this week for "spring break" and their plane arrived in Wichita @ 12:30 am this morning (Saturday) in the blizzard. I had hoped they would have cancelled the flight when they were in Phoenix. They arrived home @ 4am and their car got stuck four times on the way home, the last time they were only 3 houses down from their home. The drive from Wichita to Hutch normally takes only an hour.

Looks like we won't have Sand Hill Plums this year; they and the pear trees were in full bloom.

I hope to be able to load the pictures tomorrow morning, almost all church services have been cancelled.

I know, this isn't anything like the snow up in Canada!!!......but for around here it's a pretty major deal.

K


----------



## Lyndon

Does Volcanic ash count? We got a bit of that. Our Forums Fourm member that lives in Valdez is probably always going to set the high bar when it comes to real snow. Valdez records annual snow falls in excess of 20 Feet, and has a record snow fall of just shy of 50 feet, something like 47 feet. They don't measure in inches there, it's feet. One year, while working on the pipeline, we had a 5' storm, followed by a 4' storm, then another 5' storm, all in just 3 days, 14 feet! About ever 4th house in Valdez has a modified bobcat, that has a snow blower on long arms in the driveway. (this part could be an exaduration!)


----------



## Melensdad

So Lyndon, you are getting the ash from the volcano up there?  

The photos I've seen don't make it look like the ash is very deep, more of a coating of ash over the snow.  Maybe an inch of ash?  At least that is based on the media pictures.  I haven't seen any reports saying that anyplace is actually blanketed with anything deep.


----------



## Lyndon

The "Slope" is way too far north, and the Brooks Range, that runs East to West effectively blocks out weather from that pattern. However, Flights in and out of Anchorage have been all fouled up ever since it started errupting. Just yesterday a flight to Prudhoe, was diverted to Fairbanks, not making it to the slope, and the passengers had to be bussed back to Anchorage.  We normally have (4) BP/Shared Services flights a day. But after a day of not being able to fly, we had 8 flights to catch up on the personel changes.


----------



## mtntopper

Today we had an upslope snow storm develop over our mountain home area and received another foot of snow. We took a short snowmobile ride late today and enjoyed the setting sun as the storm ended. The first three pics are our backyard area and the last two pics are our front yard today. It will be quite a while before I will not need to get the lawn mower out at our home. We will not see the grass most likely until about June 1st this year........

Here are a few pics from today.


----------



## dlmorindds

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## utahwilson

wow, nice backyard.


----------



## teledawg

Still have over 8 feet here in the _front_ yard:


----------



## utahwilson

Teledawg have any video of driving through that 8'?  Incredible view.  What mountain range is that?  Altitude?


----------



## teledawg

utahwilson said:


> Teledawg have any video of driving through that 8'? Incredible view. What mountain range is that? Altitude?


 
There is a video in my Photo Gallery taken last year:

http://www.forumsforums.com/pp53/showphoto.php?photo=1693&cat=588

The Trac-Master can't really tell that there is 8' of snow. It only sinks in 6 or 8 inches no matter how deep it is. It is better running when it is deep becasue all the boulders are covered up!

These were taken at 4000' in the Talkeetna Moutains about 20 miles North-West of Palmer, Alaska. This is the highest private year around occupied place in Alaska.  We are at the same elevation as some nearby glaciers. Keep in mind that in Alaska, the year-around snowline is at 8000' and treeline is at about 2500'.


----------



## cascade curmudgeon

Here's our snowpack as of April 2nd: 11.5 feet, a little bit above normal (after driest february in history, we caught up in march).  Early season photo is for reference.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice pictures!!!  Where are you located?


----------



## cascade curmudgeon

> Nice pictures!!!  Where are you located?



In the Washington Cascades, about 80 miles east of Seattle.


----------



## mtntopper

I was ready to put the snow cats, snowmachines and snow shoes away until I checked our local weather forecast for our area today. The past few days have been warm with the snow melting quickly leaving rivers and lakes where there should be none. We are driving ATV's in the morning over the frozen snow before it thaws out for the day and then sitting on the deck in the afternoon sun sipping the first part of 'beer on deck season". The snow in the afternoon is too soft for the ATVs and too wet/slushy even for the snowmobile at our elevation of 8450 foot in the Big Horn Mtns.

And then I find the following forecast for the rest of the week: 

SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE RIVERTON WY
154 PM MDT MON APR 13 2009

THE BIG HORN MOUNTAINS AND THE LOWER ELEVATIONS OF JOHNSON COUNTY ALSO STAND A CHANCE OF RECEIVING LARGE AMOUNTS OF SNOW. RIGHT NOW THERE APPEARS TO BE THE POTENTIAL FOR 1 TO 2 FEET OF SNOWFALL AT THE ABOVE MENTIONED LOWER ELEVATIONS WITH *UP TO 3 TO 4 FEET OF SNOWFALL IN THE MOUNTAINS. *

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...Buffalo+WY&product1=Special+Weather+Statement

It is time to change oil in the generator as the grid power will be lost most likely for several days if we get that much wet snow in the lower elevations and on the mountain. Tomorrow I will prepare by moving the snow cats and other snow vehicles to safe areas where trees cannot fall from the wet heavy snow on them as often can happen when these late storms hit us.

And I thought spring was here....................


----------



## Lyndon

*Snow is BACK!*

The Caribou left,.. The Ducks & Geese left,... and it's been Snowing all day! What could this mean? Am I missing something here? Do they know something I don't know? Time to Wax up the skiis and tune up the Tucker? I don't remember them leaving this early? what's up? Is the Slope about to get hit by a commet?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

*Re: Snow is BACK!*



Lyndon said:


> The Caribou left,.. The Ducks & Geese left,... and it's been Snowing all day! What could this mean? Am I missing something here? Do they know something I don't know? Time to Wax up the skiis and tune up the Tucker? I don't remember them leaving this early? what's up? Is the Slope about to get hit by a commet?



It seems like it is going to be an early winter this year.  I need to get my snow plow mounted and working soon!


----------



## norscaner

Heavy frost here lastnight....what about you GroomerDude??

 Time to fire up the groomer?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No frost here yet.  But I swear I saw a few snowflakes in the air last thursday.  We had our annual steak BBQ last thursday out at the clubhouse for all the snowclub volunteers and the wind was coming in straight out of the north.  We set up the big charcoal BBQ in the groomer garage to keep out of the wind.

It's getting close though.  I can feel it in my bones.


----------



## utahwilson

Hot and dry here in Utah.


----------



## Erik

the geese haven't started moving here, but the butterflies have moved a couple hundred miles south - about a month early.
the past few days we've had lows in the 40's-low 50's and highs around 70-72, which is pretty normal for late October... oh, wait! It's still August!

darn that global warming!

On the other plus side, it was perfect weather for putting up a dark colored steel roof this weekend.


----------



## moosebgy

A little fresh snow on the tops of the mountains here.  We usually get our first good snows around Halloween so not much longer.


----------



## mtntopper

Our forecast calls for snow for the next couple days. I am not ready for snow and my snow cats are not ready either.............

The snow will be short lived and melt away in a couple days but it is expected at this time of the year in the Big Horn Mtns of WY where we live..................

NWS Riverton, WY
*Point Forecast:* 20 Miles SW Buffalo WY
44.13°N 106.97°W (Elev. 8249 ft)

*SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT*
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE RIVERTON WY
242 AM MDT SUN SEP 20 2009

A STRONG COLD FRONT WILL MOVE SOUTHWARD ACROSS CENTRAL WYOMING TONIGHT. MOISTURE ASSOCIATED WITH THE FRONT AND UPSLOPE FLOW BEHIND THE FRONT WILL BRING MEASURABLE RAIN AND SNOW TO AREAS EAST OF THE DIVIDE TONIGHT. SNOW LEVELS WILL FALL TO AROUND 6500 FEET LATE TONIGHT. 2 TO 4 INCHES OF SNOW ARE EXPECTED IN THE BIGHORN MOUNTAINS AND 1 TO 2 INCHES ON CASPER MOUNTAIN.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY

UPSLOPE FLOW WILL CONTINUE THROUGH MONDAY MORNINGIN EASTERN PORTIONS OF CENTRAL WYOMING *WITH 3 TO 6 INCHES OF TOTAL SNOWFALL POSSIBLE IN THE BIGHORNS* AND 2 TO 4 INCHES POSSIBLE ON CASPER MOUNTAIN.


----------



## utahwilson

Received a foot of the white stuff at our place in Utah over the last 24 hours.  It will be melted by this weekend, however its a start.


----------



## muleman RIP

Keep it out west! We are hoping to get one more cutting of alfalfa before it snows around here. Just checked and they are calling for flurries and 32 tonight and possibly in the 20's tomorrow night. Dang, I am not ready for winter yet!


----------



## snowbird

All we had was a frost advisory and that didn't even happen.


----------



## fogtender

Here at the Northern edge of the Arctic Ocean in Northern Alaska, we have about eight inches....


----------



## teledawg

Got over a foot here now. It will be snowcat time soon!


----------



## mtntopper

My driveway this morning and still spitting snow. I am ready, are you?


----------



## dlmorindds

mtntopper--is the tucker staying in the neighborhood??


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's snowing here.  Nothing on the ground yet.  I was in shorts outside last weekend at +25 C and now it's -2 and snowing.  Talk about a complete 180 on the weather.


----------



## mtntopper

dlmorindds said:


> mtntopper--is the tucker staying in the neighborhood??


 
The Tucker is headed to Gillette tomorrow to the new owner. He has a cabin/home in Powder River Estates and will use it to commute the 14 miles in the winter so yes it will stay in the neighborhood. He bought it before I was able to complete my plans for it. He is a mechanic and will finish it up and save. It has a 350 Chev V8 and a GM Auto trans.


----------



## Kootenay Cruiser

Friday Oct.2, 8:50 am the first snow flakes have fallen in Elkford BC. I'm not quite ready but I dont mind working in the snow.


----------



## mtntopper

We have our first major storm of the year going strong. At least 12 inches of new snow since yesterday afternoon and still snowing at 8500 foot in the Big Horn Mtns..... We have been without grid power most of the night. I may have to actually plow the road to the highway if the wind picks up.... I followed the wife out with the Rhino to make sure she would make the state highway early this am......

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE RIVERTON WY
350 AM MDT MON OCT 5 2009 

SNOW...HEAVY AT TIMES...WILL CONTINUE TODAY. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 TO 12 INCHES ARE EXPECTED WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS ON THE EAST FACING SLOPES OF THE BIG HORN MOUNTAINS. HIGHWAY 16 ON POWDER RIVER PASS AND HIGHWAY 14 ON GRANITE PASS ARE EXPECTED TO BECOME SLICK AND SNOW COVERED.


----------



## Lyndon

*Re: PHASE2!!!*

Security just came on the radio and announcded: "Phase 2 Driving conditions,... CONVOY ONLY.... Milne Point radio out." Were getting 30 MPH gusts, I'll try to make some pictures, but don't expect much. Crappy snow conditions don't photograph very well in low light conditions. The wind chill is about 4 degrees.


----------



## Lyndon

*WELL THAT WAS BOGUS!!* My glasses are all sleeted up!! and my camera's wet!!
*2 DAY'S AGO ON THE 19TH*

*TODAY!*


----------



## Lyndon

THE DAY BEFORE YESTERDAY, AND TODAY:


----------



## Lyndon

YOU GUESS: "WHICH PART OF 'GNARLY' DON'T YOU GET?"


----------



## Lyndon

*Re: HO, HO, HO, I LOVE THE SNOW!*

Some fresh "New Stuff" this morning!


----------



## Lyndon

*Re: Whiner Report!@#$%^&*

*WHAT! YOU DON'T LIKE THE FOOD AT THE CAMP?,...THE FREE FOOD?*THE STEAK?THE LOBSTER?THE KING CRAB?
AND WHAT,.. YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH THE SALAD BAR? THE FREE SALAD BAR? OUR CAMP'S BETTER THAN YOUR CAMP. OUR COOK JUST WON FIRST PLACE FOR HIS CHILI IN THE STATE OF ALASKA(FOR REAL!), PLACED 17TH OVERALL FOR THE NATIONALS! YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH THAT MISTER? HERE FILL OUT THIS "DAILY WHINER REPORT",.. NO WAIT A MINUTE, 'GIMME' THAT BACK. HERE, FILL OUT THIS NEWER, POLITICALLY CORRECT, "HURT FEELINGS REPORT"! I DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT!
(SEE ATTACHMENT, IF ANYOE KNOWS HOW TO OPEN IT AND ATTACH IT CORRECTLY, DO SO)
View attachment hurt-feelings-report-da_form_imt_wf1.pdf


----------



## Erik

Great form!
sounds like some of the "kinder/gentler" generation aren't "soldiering up" as well as they should...


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Nome got a light dusting over the weekend i think it all totaled up to about 1 inch temps are getting down to the 20's at night obout time for a good storm


----------



## utahwilson

6"-8" of the white stuff at our place North of Salt Lake.


----------



## bill w

we got about five inches last night...can't wait to try out our canam on tracks.i'm making a ramp on the back of the tucker to piggyback the canam.will be a great scouting vehicle


----------



## couchloafer

Pictures!!! We need pictures!!!


bill w said:


> we got about five inches last night...can't wait to try out our canam on tracks.i'm making a ramp on the back of the tucker to piggyback the canam.will be a great scouting vehicle


----------



## bill w

threw some pics in my profile.....canam on tjd xgen tracks goes real good,needs more snow..moose hunting photo...yea my wife got the big one..more soon,bill w


----------



## moosebgy

FINALLY!!!  Got about 1/2 inch of snow last night.  It's not much but a start.  Now just have to wait for the other 200" to hit the ground.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Same here.  It's coming.....just not fast enough.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Nome got their first real snowfall last night. Woke up to about 6 inches this morning the ride to work was quiet this morning now that the tracks have something soft to bounce accross we are suupposed to get more snow today and tonight but as is the norm the wind is supposed to kick up tonight wich might bole all the white stuffaround and concentrate it in select places.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

winter storm watch is in affect for the seward peninsula snow up to 12 inches in the next 12 hours and wind to 50 mph visibility expected to be  1/4 mile or less wil post photos after the storm should make some good sized drifts


----------



## bill w

i just checked the doppler radar for your area...looks like it's gonna be a nice one....hopefully it heads this way...we got snow in the forcast for the next week...


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

bill w said:


> i just checked the doppler radar for your area...looks like it's gonna be a nice one....hopefully it heads this way...we got snow in the forcast for the next week...


 12 inches fell last night drifts are 3 to 6 feet and still 0 vis and coming down darn happy to have the st-4  running as it was the only thing to make it to the tank farm to get the 966 fired up for snow removal


----------



## srexecmark

Winter Storm Watch for Thursday night through Friday for the Central Cascades in WA.  I have 8" now and they are saying this next one could dump over 12".  Looks like an early winter!

Mark


----------



## bill w

we got 5 inches last night,with 3 to 5 more today and tonite.still coming down hard...i'm liking it.....bill w


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

We got about 14" here in North Trapper Creek yesterday. Temps are currently -6 and going down.


----------



## moosebgy

Finally have about 14" on the ground at the house.  Blizzard warning for the pass tonight so who knows what I'll have to plow in the morning.


----------



## bill w

10 inches on the ground here,and 15 below.supposed to get more snow...but 30 below by tuesday


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're at 2" right now.....started snowing last night after mild temps this week.  Temps are still hovering around the freezing mark.


----------



## ve3otk

Raining and about +5C according to my weather station at home.

Dry and around 0C here at work (500 km NE of Marathon.)


----------



## cloudcap

We had about eight inches of power Friday afternoon/evening.  We were able to drive into the cabin (near Cle Elum, Washington) with the 4Runner, but after this weekend we'll probably need to use the Imp.  Good times ahead!

Ron


----------



## nikadog

Nice picture cloud cap. No snow yet in my area, just a couple of inches above 7,000 feet. I could hardly wait.


----------



## Briarpatch

Briarpatch here!  I was up at our cabin yesterday, outside Laramie  We have 12" - 18" of new snow on the ground and I was able to get the tucker out to help me get to the slash piles to burn. With the beetle kill it seems endless for cleanup. I had to walk in from our gate and had the ford chained up. Left earlier due to the winter storm warning. Hope to get up next week.


----------



## ve3otk

ve3otk said:


> Raining and about +5C according to my weather station at home.
> 
> Dry and around 0C here at work (500 km NE of Marathon.)


 
Make that NW of Marathon.....


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

dds said:


> winter storm watch is in affect for the seward peninsula snow up to 12 inches in the next 12 hours and wind to 50 mph visibility expected to be 1/4 mile or less wil post photos after the storm should make some good sized drifts


 pictures from th ebig storm thats not fog on the wind shield its blowing snow


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

dds said:


> pictures from th ebig storm thats not fog on the wind shield its blowing snow


 my pic is too big any of you all out there know how to resize it never had this problem before


----------



## Melensdad

We have rain.  Oh, and temps are still above freezing.  So we have mud instead of snow.


----------



## bill w

we were doing nicely....then it cleared up and dropped to -30 below.bummer


----------



## aulen2002

First snow of the season


----------



## Cowboyjg

Ditto what he said. Nothing to measure but it sure looked awesome.


----------



## snowbird

Only about an inch of snow so far, but 5-9 of blowing white stuff in the forecast for Tuesday night and Wednesday here in southern Minnesota.  Got the carburetor rebuilt on the Skidozer and it seems to purr like a kitten (pardon the snocat pun:  it's a Monday, what did you expect?).


----------



## utahwilson

Nice storm coming through the middle of Utah.  A few snow flakes have accumilated  in Salt Lake.  Need a big storm to hit Northern Utah so we can take out the track-master.  I enjoy this time of year, my unfinished front lawn looks like everyone elses.


----------



## socal4t12

Southern California got 2-20 inches of snow above 4,000 foot on 12/7/09. Made the burn areas (Station Fire in the Angles Forest) look very nice. Ran our loader and plow truck at our Fire Camp (elv. 5,500) for about 6 hours on the 7th, and 4 hours on the 8th. We got about 6 inches of nice heavy snow. Another storm is coming in this weekend. YEAH WINTER!!!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Not a lot of snow but we have temperatures dropping into the single digits and winds howling at 50mph.  We do have snow drifts, but its hard to tell how much snow we have because its all blowing so hard that there are areas with no snow cover and other areas where drifts are measured in feet.  I'd honestly guess we have a couple of inches, but I wouldn't know how to measure it since the wind is blowing so hard that its snowing sideways.


----------



## mtn cat

Got about 20 inches of very dry stuff above 5thousand feet,got the first run of the season today,totally makes all the work worth it! Some guy was trying to test out his monster truck,I had to tow him a couple of miles. He now REALLY wants a snowcat!


----------



## moosebgy

Well, Valdez set a new record.  Over the past 3 days we got over 60 inches of new snow in town and Thompson Pass received over 7 feet in 36 hours.  Sorry no pics yet, still diggint out.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

moosebgy said:


> Well, Valdez set a new record.  Over the past 3 days we got over 60 inches of new snow in town and Thompson Pass received over 7 feet in 36 hours.  Sorry no pics yet, still diggint out.



wow........... we really need some  pictures of that. can Santa still make it?
we will let him use a snowcat if needed.


----------



## bill w

-14 below and 5 inches of snow last night,almost enough to go have fun.....may have to head for valdez.....bill w


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

bill w said:


> -14 below and 5 inches of snow last night,almost enough to go have fun.....may have to head for valdez.....bill w


 herd that valdez ak got 7 feet wow


----------



## moosebgy

Here's some pics from around the house.  We get about half of what town gets and we're only 10 miles up the road.  And yes, that's my deuce with a little snow in front of it.  Thompson Pass is about 16 road miles from our place and that's where they got 7 feet the other day.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

thats pretty cool a heavy snow fall around here is only about 12 inches but is always comes with wind so the low spots and willows get filled up with feet of snow its not hard to go from 12 inches to 6 feet in a vehicles length.


----------



## Wert

Day in the Telkwa's with the Tucker


----------



## aulen2002

Probably had 4-6" of old snow on the ground after a few days of warm weather.  Started snowing Friday morning, and we've got over a foot already with another 4-6" forecast before it turns through freezing rain to rain.

Fingers crossed it doesn't change over.

Here's a pic in town (where there's less snow) - Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Wert said:


> View attachment 40594
> 
> View attachment 40595
> 
> Day in the Telkwa's with the Tucker


 thats a nice sized tuker just perfect for a family outing and not so big you have to own a bank to put gas in it


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

another storm on the horizion nws is forcasting 8 to 10 inches hope it just falls the few storms have blowen so hard that th flat lnds are so chopped up and hard its like driving on hard frozen tundra you get lucky to get in to 3rd gear its so rough.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

we're sitting at about 1 1/2 ft here.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

I look at this to get a rough idea before we travel on snow depths in the US
you can zoom into a location but unsure how accurate it always is. it gives a good general idea though


http://www.intellicast.com/Travel/Weather/Snow/Cover.aspx


----------



## aulen2002

Boggie, that looks to cover some of Canada too.  Shows 0 - 8" for southwest Nova Scotia on Jan 5, but we had another 24" on Jan 1-3.  Now it settled some, but there must be 16 - 18" measurable now. 

 I wouldn't put too much faith in their accuracy!


----------



## utahwilson

I rely on this site for coverage in the Western-ish U.S.

http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/snotel/


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

utahwilson said:


> I rely on this site for coverage in the Western-ish U.S.
> 
> http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/snotel/





That is nice, only western US?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

groomerguyNWO said:


> we're sitting at about 1 1/2 ft here.



Does anyone else find that there is less snow this year.  Normally in the middle of January, we have 3-4 ft of snow and are able to groom all the trails to a tabletop smoothness.  This year is a total flop so far.  Usually in January, it gets down to -30/-40 celsius and stays there for a month.  It was freaking raining here the other day  We've not got roughly a foot of snow


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

last year i had snow to the bottom of a 966 loader just clearing the road to the tank farm this year i have to navigate through the low spots to stay on the snow we have had a few good storms but it seemsany snow that comes gets blown away now its down to-10 and about-20 at night and the snow is hard as cement i can't hardly leave tracks when i drive accross it half tempted to dig out the jeep and see if i can run the snowmachine trails


----------



## weatherby

groomerguyNWO said:


> Does anyone else find that there is less snow this year.  Normally in the middle of January, we have 3-4 ft of snow and are able to groom all the trails to a tabletop smoothness.  This year is a total flop so far.  Usually in January, it gets down to -30/-40 celsius and stays there for a month.  It was freaking raining here the other day  We've not got roughly a foot of snow



GroomerDudeNWO.....You are not alone in wondering ware all the snow is. We have about 12" of hard snow old snow, VERY unusual for the 16th of Jan. The forecast does not even call for any significant snow for the next 8 days and maybe longer! No lake effect snow ether, and that is almost unheard of this time of year. We don't even want to take the sleds out, the trails are brown. It hasn't snowed here since Jan 1st


----------



## bighorn

photos from wyo.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

bighorn said:


> photos from wyo.



I hate you!!!


Just kidding!  Nice pics....I'm just jealous because I haven't been out in a snowcat yet this season due to a lack of snow and warm temps.


----------



## moosebgy

Valdez is a little over normal right now.  We got another foot or so in just the last couple of days.  I think we've gotten around 130 to 150 inches so far and still have a few months left.


----------



## utahwilson

20 fresh inches in Northern Utah (56 base).  Heading up next weekend to take the snocat for a spin with the nephews.  I believe I saw one of those allusive krustys without tracks on my property last time.  I'll take some pictures and submit for verification.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like I'll be finally heading out in the snowcat on tues or wed after this storm is over with.  Temps are still around the freezing mark right now.  It was a light mist most of the day just enough to get a nice thick layer of ice over everything and make it slippery as heck.  Shortly after supper, the mist turned to snow and it's coming down pretty good now.  We're up to 6" since supper from this storm alone and it's not supposed to let up till tomorrow night.  Plus, our regular operator/club president whipped out yesterday on his snowmobile dislocating his shoulder in the process so he's now out of commission for 4-6 weeks.  No grooming for him means more grooming for me.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

groomerguyNWO said:


> Looks like I'll be finally heading out in the snowcat on tues or wed after this storm is over with. Temps are still around the freezing mark right now. It was a light mist most of the day just enough to get a nice thick layer of ice over everything and make it slippery as heck. Shortly after supper, the mist turned to snow and it's coming down pretty good now. We're up to 6" since supper from this storm alone and it's not supposed to let up till tomorrow night. Plus, our regular operator/club president whipped out yesterday on his snowmobile dislocating his shoulder in the process so he's now out of commission for 4-6 weeks. No grooming for him means more grooming for me.


 thick crust of ice sounds like krusty conditions.pun intended


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Temps are still around the freezing point.  Snow has been falling since yesterday at supper on and off.  So far, we got roughly 8 inches but with it being so warm, it's coming down as heavy wet stuff mised with a bit of drizzle.  Not fun to drive in right now.  Keeping a close eye one the weather as my wife will be traveling to the city tomorrow then flying out west for a week.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

groomerguyNWO said:


> Temps are still around the freezing point.  Snow has been falling since yesterday at supper on and off.  So far, we got roughly 8 inches but with it being so warm, it's coming down as heavy wet stuff mised with a bit of drizzle.  Not fun to drive in right now.  Keeping a close eye one the weather as my wife will be traveling to the city tomorrow then flying out west for a week.



you Kanuks, thinking you have 8 inches most likely 5 by Americans standards,  thought you guys we on the metric scale yes I know we all are supposed to be but we like to rebel.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just call me a die hard....I use celsius for temp(sorry, but you guys using farenheit is just way too confusing...freezing occurs at 0 degrees) and inches and miles for distance.  I hate using cm's and kilograms etc...


----------



## ve3otk

We got almost 1" of rain on Sunday and Monday. Finally got below 0c last night (-19c right now) and a light dusting of snow last night.

Hardly any snow on the ground. The groomers haven't left the barn yet this season. This season is definitely one for the record books.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're up to 1 1/2 -2 ft of snow right now.  Grooming is slow going but possible.  Went out this morning to do some local grooming.  It went pretty good actually.  Another 6" would help but I can't complain.  Definately a weird winter....never saw rain here in January before.  Usually, it drops to -30 after christmas and stay there till february.  Most be that global warming Al Gore was yapping about.


----------



## socal4t12

Down here is SO-CAL we got some snow over the last 4 days!!!! At our fire camp (Fenner Canyon Conservation Camp with CAL-FIRE.  N 34  23' 28"  W 117  46' 42") we got about 5' of nice heavy  snow @ 5500'elv. Up in the town of Wrightwood They got between 8 and 10 feet @ 7,000'elv. Alot of news coverage took place regarding the area burned by the STATION FIRE earlier this year. Looking at the mountains now,,,,there are alot of dozer lines and bare hillside to play on. Plus, all the fire roads have been fixed, widened, and cleared of any low branches. Man I wish I had my Thiokol 4T10 finished!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

another blow here in nome we are actualy undr a 1020 high pressure system but getting wind from a low south of us at 6 degrees and 30mph winds we wont get any more snow but watching what we have blowing out to sea wished we would get dumped on again


----------



## chevro

here in new york we got about 4"......... we havent eaven got the tucker 222 out yet  the most we had was 10" but some melted iv only put 275 ish miles on the sled.


----------



## 300 H and H

12" of hard pack with 10" of new snow on top. Lots for Iowa!

Regards,Kirk


----------



## couchloafer

I feel like I have switched lives with Bob .......no snow so we have to drive around the field for fun.....where is my Hawaiian shirt...


----------



## Melensdad

Uh, we have about a foot of snow here, and I'm not wearing a Hawaiian shirt today!


----------



## bill w

we are 34 1/2 inches less than normal right now,less than seven inches on the ground out of fbks...it's been 10 above in the mornings and up to 35 degrees for our high......calling for 40 above tomarrow....have been clearing land for dof,open cab d-9, with no problems.....almost 200 acres in less than two weeks,should be done on saturday...will post lots of pics then,sleep now   lol...Bill w


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

This is the worst winter I have ever seen here in Trapper Creek/Petersville. I have just over 2.5' on the snow depth gage and if you are in a spot that gets any wind then it is about 1.5'. I used to be an average of 10' by this time of year with a high of 16' on the level in 1989-90. If we don't get any snow it will be a very early breakup. The bright side is the mosquitos don't usually do so well in low snow years.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> This is the worst winter I have ever seen here in Trapper Creek/Petersville. I have just over 2.5' on the snow depth gage and if you are in a spot that gets any wind then it is about 1.5'. I used to be an average of 10' by this time of year with a high of 16' on the level in 1989-90. If we don't get any snow it will be a very early breakup. The bright side is the mosquitos don't usually do so well in low snow years.


 don't feel bad its not anybetter i nome all the snow we got in the first storm blew away and now its up to 35 degrees this morning.the iditarod mushers aer going to have a hard time.


----------



## utahwilson

Mosquitoes should be extra big this year.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

It's been raining steady for the past 12 hours. Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> It's been raining steady for the past 12 hours. Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse.


 makes a krusty sound like a good rig seal it up with some splash zone and run it like an argo


----------



## Sylvain

Today, we are supposed to have 2inches of snow, but at the moment, we have 6 inches of fresh snow, and it doesn't stop snowing. 

So probably the weater network is in Florida.

Tomorrow should be more, just afraid by what's will happen, they've announced 6 inches.


----------



## Sylvain

Second days of snow. The picture is from my patio.


----------



## Melensdad

We had some ice yesterday, enough to cause quiet a few accidents on the rural roads and one major fatal accident on the Interstate (I-65) that had the road closed down for about 8 hours.  Today & tonight we are getting snow again.  Should top out at about 3" when all said and done.  Right now its coming down nicely, we have about a 1/2" of light fluffy snow on top of the ground (which still has several inches of base) but its obviously end of the season for me.  I'll take whatever I can get.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

rained and snower all weekend got about 3 to 4 inches of mesurable snow it was just enough to smooth things up took s nice high speed trip out of town to watch the iron dog racers come in last night with the boys


----------



## Sylvain

It has been snowing until Sunday


----------



## utahwilson

I wish it would snow until May in Utah


----------



## Sylvain

Don't give up ! just keep gone to wish   ;O)


----------



## muleman RIP

We are finally going to get a major snow tonight into friday with high winds as it moves up into New England. Looks like a foot or more so we will have the most we have seen this season.


----------



## Sylvain

We are close of Ottawa, so you are close of us. We are close of a foot of snow.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

no new snow in nome the temp has dropped to -30 f and even the snow trac wont start got a space heater on it now trying to get it warmed up to start


----------



## moosebgy

With some we got the other day, Valdez has now gotten just over 240 inches this winter.


----------



## bill w

man are we jealous....looks like it's about over here.calling for 35 above today and 40 to 45 tomarrow....Bill w


----------



## Thiokol2track

Here in the hilltowns of western new england got 40 inches in 4 days last week with heavy rain after the first  24" dump, taking away 10-12 inches.  another inch this am. Where was this in nov-dec when we really needed it?


----------



## couchloafer

We have NO snow.  
But on a lighter note: the county has ended its grooming for the year! Hooray! Now we can drive into our cabin


----------



## Goon37

1,951 ft. N.E Washington, Snows gone.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

6" of fluffy stuff fell last night. 3' on the level. While this has been the least amount of snow for this area since I've been here, it is still better that what some of you are experiencing. Here are a couple of shots from today.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

we are getting 30 mph winds out of the west today temps around 0 so at least the snow is blowing inland instead of out to sea


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Wife says its been snowing quite abit at home.  Not sure when I will be back home.  Hope I can bget back before the snow melts!  I would like to take my cat out!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

no snow in the Snowy Mountains of Australia, but found a collection of 30 
snowcats four inches of rain and some 3 inch hail !!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Pics boggie.  PICS!


----------



## Sylvain

yes pics, please ! please !


----------



## couchloafer

Boggie,
Hope you have lots of fun and bring us back some great stories! and oh ya  PICTURES!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

I do not have anyway to get them onto the laptop........ pictures when I return
I promise......... maybe I can find a card reader somewhere ?


----------



## mtncrawler

Colorado's doing O.K. 11,800' up the Middle Fork...


----------



## moosebgy

Just checked for total snowfall this year in Valdez.  With the snow we got over the past few days, total snowfall is now at 272.7 inches.  Wonder if we'll top 300 inches total.


----------



## peter keg

We got about 8" in the last few days.No pics camera was dead.That's*' on top of nothing


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

no snow in western ak but the wind is blowing like monicia lewinski


----------



## peter keg

Monica was here all day had about a good cigar length this morning but no snow as I write.+ 15 celcius.I did take the 800 sled out for one last burn though.
I guess old man winter is gone
Peter


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

peter keg said:


> Monica was here all day had about a good cigar length this morning but no snow as I write.+ 15 celcius.I did take the 800 sled out for one last burn though.
> I guess old man winter is gone
> Peter


 AL Gore  global warming my asse going to hit 15 to 20 below here in nome tonight.


----------



## utahwilson

Winter finally arrived in Northern Utah.  9"-15" of the white stuff.


----------



## mtntopper

We have about 20 inches of new snow since noon yesterday and it is still coming down tonight. Took a couple pics from the deck in the dark looking at the tracked Jimmy, tracked Rhino and the 1450 Super Imp on the other side of the Rhino.....


----------



## peter keg

No snow whatsoever here.Taking the sleds out for one last ride @ the little hill up the road.Snow trac will be staying home for this one.Sleds with tracks and tobogans only.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We've had no snow for 2-3 weeks now.  We only got half of what we normally get in a season so it was a short one.  The first sign of warm weather melted most of it.  We had a little storm blow through last week here while we were out west.  Got home to 6 inches of wet snow that all melted within two days and messed up the streets for a bit.


----------



## utahwilson

where was this storm 3 months ago?  I'm on call this weekend and can't get out to play in it.  

                                                      Change In
                                    Snow Water   Snow  Snow Water  Change In
Site Name               Date Time   Equivalent  Depth  Equivalent  Snow Depth
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MONTE CRISTO           03/30 0000       15.6     49.0
                       03/31 0000       15.8     52.0       0.2         3.0
                       04/01 0000       16.7     58.0       0.9         6.0
                       04/02 0000       17.3     62.0       0.6         4.0
                       04/03 0000       17.5     62.0       0.2         0.0
                       04/04 0000       18.2     65.0       0.7         3.0
                       04/05 0000       18.4     66.0       0.2         1.0
                       04/06 0000       20.0     75.0       1.6         9.0


----------



## 300 H and H

Snow?

Whats that? I am farming in central Iowa.......Record snow melted very fast. No frost in the ground as it thawed out under the snow cover. Getting pretty green around these parts. Spring is definately here to stay.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## movin

South of Crater Lake Park, 13 ft reflectors are now in tree holes, snow above the tracks but still below the windshield. The front ARB quit!!!


----------



## cascade curmudgeon

What a difference a year makes (see April 5, 2009).  Part of the difference is a lower snowpack, 9' instead of 11.5', but mostly it is having a 1500 with a blade this year.  Now I can keep the side of the house clear instead of tunneling in.


----------



## movin

http://www.or.nrcs.usda.gov/snow/maps/oregon_sitemap.html

The above site is fun to play with, I plan sno-cat and snowmobiling 
around the hourly snow depth data. I use weather animated maps as well. 
The example below took the cool graph apart when I pasted it. Look at the original.

Basin: Williamson (HUC 18010201)    Elevation: 6010.00

(As of: Sun Apr 11 23:41:48 PDT 2010)

Date	Time
(PST)	Snow Water
Equivalent
(inches)	Snow
Depth
(inches)	Year-to-Date
Precipitation
(inches)	Current
Temp
(degrees F)	Previous Day's Temp
(degrees F)
Max	Min	Avg
2010-04-05	0000	 37.9	 107.0	 48.3	 22.3	 29.1	 21.7	 25.2
2010-04-06	0000	 38.2	 111.0	 48.5	 26.2	 32.2	 20.7	 25.3
2010-04-07	0000	 38.7	 109.0	 48.8	 26.8	 35.6	 24.6	 29.3
2010-04-08	0000	 39.0	 105.0	 49.5	 34.7	 46.4	 20.5	 34.2
2010-04-09	0000	 39.1	 106.0	 49.6	 10.9	 34.7	 10.9	 25.3
2010-04-10	0000	 39.3	 104.0	 49.7	 27.3	 42.8	 7.5	 27.0
2010-04-11	0000	 39.1	 102.0	 49.8	 31.6	 44.1	 25.7	 34.3
Date	Time
(PST)	Snow Water
Equivalent
(inches)	Snow
Depth
(inches)	Year-to-Date
Precipitation
(inches)	Current
Temp
(degrees F)	Max	Min	Avg
Previous Day's Temp
(degrees F)


----------



## teledawg

Got another 3 feet here yesterday!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

we got a bit of snow here you can see the pic i took of the storm as i was comming back  in the storm should have continued on but i parked at the trail head the next morning after the snow cleared i got up got out to the snow trac and prpomtly broke it driving in in the wed snow temp came up about 25degrees in 1/2 hour


----------



## moosebgy

Snowed yesterday, snowed today, suppose to snow Saturday.  So for 305+ inches this winter.  Make it stop please.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

hey jeff all that snow lets see some pics of you playing in it with your st aow is your intake scoop comming.


----------



## moosebgy

Didn't get much chances to play.  retired from Coast Guard and started working for the state this winter plowing snow.  Still working on the intake, my mad fab skills just make me mad.  Started snowing again this afternoon except that it's around 42F outside and it's all just slush now.


----------



## Snowcat Pat

We didn't get more than a two foot deep snowpack the whole season and its been all gone for weeks but on the day after we got home we got six inches with more on the way. Not enough to play in but enough to make the workday a little more fun.
-Pat


----------



## mtntopper

We have been hit hard with a lot of spring upslope snow for the past couple weeks... Had to get the sleds and snow cat back out. This storm the past couple days has dropped another 2 foot + of snow on us and even closed the main highway for last night and most of today......


----------



## muleman RIP

Hope this system leaves it all out there for you guys. We keep getting little squalls and had about 1 inch again yesterday. Now they are saying we could get another round of rain and snow for the weekend. Should be planting more things in the garden not worrying about frost and snow! Strawberries are flowering out and my Amish neighbors have row cover and sheets and blankets covering theirs. Glad mine are hanging in the greenhouse.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i have to get the pics offf thr camara but we had a dusting of snow at salmon lake this weekend i suppose winter is comming quick this year


----------



## moosebgy

We had about 1.5" on the ground this morning and now it all but gone.  Sure am glad it's still Fall here and not winter yet.


----------



## pirate_girl

Snow?
Well.. we got a hella lotta rain today..

Oops.. sorry fellas lol


----------



## snow dog

We had 78 degrees today and lots of sunshine


----------



## bill w

it's been in the low twenties in the mornings here.winter storm warning for south of us today....up to 8 inches around glennallen,snow in the forecast for us in fbks on thursday.....can't wait....let it snow...Bill w


----------



## alaska120

Houston, we have snowfall...
And its sticking!
Temp currently 28 F


----------



## bill w

nice alaska120...yeah it snowed here for two hours...but then started melting....supposed to snow tonite about an inch.....bring it on...Bill w


----------



## mbsieg

Lovin that should be here middle of next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fubar

Big Lake, Ak.
3", still snowing those big very wet flakes.  
Scotty
KL1YO


----------



## bill w

we were on our way to having a great snow year.....almost 1 1/2 ft on the ground and snow all week in the forcast..........then it started raining...has rained for three straight days....snow is all but gone and it looks like a skating rink outside.we have been pulling people out of the ditch with the tucker...no traction with the pickups...even with chains...hope it cools off soon..Bill w


----------



## movin

We have from 18 inches to 43 inches on our trail system. That is at 6200 ft or lower. Our one leg that goes to over 8000 I don't know but it looks deep from here! Bad part..the Tucker is not back together yet. The powder snowmobiles are sure enjoying this! The other bad part, the state has not plowed out the 18 inches in the snow park parking lot.


----------



## Any and ALL Builders

Hi brand new to the forum didn't see many resent post so I came here. Northern Ca. kirkwood Ca. 136" currently. Im brand new to snowcats and looking at buying a cat next week found a LMC 3700c 1300hrs with passenger carry ten person and 10 way blade. The cat is in pretty good shape picking it up for 4200.00 is this a good deal? it has wide tracks 14' and inches but owner will trade me to make them 12' and inches. I will be using it for construction and just exploring the counrty side what are your thoughts and concerns thanks Chad


----------



## movin

Sounds like a great deal, there are many others here that know more than I about the LMC . Make sure it is legal to go where you want to. We have a foot of snow holding on the basin floor and 4 feet reported from the top of one of our smaller mountains.


----------



## utahwilson

50"s of the white stuff in Monte Cristo Utah so far.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i have no ide how much snow has fallen because it's comming down horiziontalybut it' s been a blizzard all night and all day ran the snow blower 3times before 7 in the morning this morning and it's stiil comming down will be gooing to the church party in the snow cat tonight.will post pics tomorrow as it should cool off and stop tonight


----------



## BigAl RIP

Probably close to 16"inches in Elk City Idaho .More on the way .


----------



## pirate_girl

Possibly 3" by tomorrow evening.
LOOK OUT! haha!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We were at about 2 ft but mild weather and rain moved in for a couple days.  We're now at around a ft to a ft and half.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

some pics from our big storm that blew in yesterdy spent saturday digging out company propertys and today doing my house as you can see the 9 hores honda got a work out


----------



## moosebgy

FINALLY, Valdez got some snow!!!!  Not alot, around 20 inches since yesterday but it's finally here.  Actually looks like winter.  3 days ago you could still find green grass.


----------



## 300 H and H

Finally getting snow in Iowa! Blizzard conditions with near zero vis. at most times. took the Snow Trac out for a drive, but untill this wind lets up a guy could get lost out there. Maybe in the morning when it is -7 the wind won't be blowing so hard. 3-7 inches predicted with 50 mph winds, gusts to 60. Not a good night to be in the open country.

Kirk


----------



## utahwilson

Drove up to the cabin Saturday to check on my solar battery bank.  Came across this rafter of Turkeys.  Currenlty about 32" of snow at the cabin with more coming down.  Whiteout conditions driving in on my snowmobile.  No pictures of the snowcat sitting in the barn.  Would have been a great day for a drive through the back country.


----------



## AdkSnowcat

We are, so far, in a forty-two incher.  Two-oh-six inches so far this season.  Today was the best skiing of the season!  I'm not sure how many snowcats are buried under there--I have seen as many as eleven at this spot.  Alta, Utah.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Here are some of the grooming cats.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Recieved 12" in the last 6 hours and its still coming down! Bobcat and BigAl were having another one of there Loud and obnoxiuos Kristi KKK Meetings in my alley. They set fire to my fence. Dont ask how. I think it was when they were trying to syphon gas from my Thiokol. Bob was throwing up and Big Al was pissing all over my fence trying to put out the fire. Anyway as you can tell Im use to these Kristi shinanagins from the likes of Kristi Owners and these two are the worst! The best part though was when they had finally drank enough Eggnog and work them selves into a frenzy. At this point they jumped into one of those Bathtubs on tracks they call a snowcat and started it up. I was actually suprised at this since they have never actually accomplished that feat before! When it squeeked into life the suprise was evident on there faces as they looked at each other and were completely silent. Then all hell broke loose. You would have thought there was a Boy Band playing and all the girls in town were there in my back alley watching it. The giggles and cheers of joy could be heard for miles from those two. I thought Bob was going to passout as BigAl did but he quickly recovered and grabbed ahold of the controls. BigAl finally joined the land of the living but was still dazed and drunk from all the EggNog and the sheer rapture of being in an actually running Kristi. Bob not wanting to pass up on the once in a lifetime opportunatey of a actually running Kristi quickly worked the hydraulic levers and the Krist rose up on the trailer like the avenging angle herself comming for all the Snowtrac owners. I could see this in Bobs eyes. My wife actually looked at me and said. "Have you ever seen one of those things running"? "NO" I exclaimed just a bit to loud. Bob worked the controls like an old pro. The Kristi shacked and shuttered but stayed running. Feeling a bit more confident Bob slipped the lever into reverse while at the same time was slapping BigAls hands away from the controls. Im not sure but I could swear I heard BigAl say he was either Pooing or was the Pubah. Must be some Kristi prayer. But those two seemed a bit at odds at that point. As the Kristi started rolling towards the back of the trailer there excitment grew. Big Al was figgiding with his hands and jumping up and down in his seat. Bob was actually sweating from the sheer stress he was feeling. Was this the day? Was this the moment? He would end this Snow Trac fued. He would prove once and for all that there Snowcat, There idol, There reason for being was the true Snowcat. No others Snowcats would be put before theres. Theres was the only one. The trailer moaned as the weight transfered from the front to the back of the deck. As the tracks started down the ramp you could see that both men were proud. But I could also see that there eyes were watering. Were they crying? I also noticed that there was what looked like fog building up inside the cab. BigAl was trying to open the hatch thing and Bob wasnt looking to good. All of the color was draining from his face as it was also on BigAls. Bob passed out and hit his head on the controls as did BigAl. My wife cried out "Oh Dear!" "Somethings wrong!" As the Kristi rolled down the ramp and hit the snow it stopped. I ran over and tried to open the hatch but it just would not move. Finally after what seemed an eternity the latch gave way and a plume of exhaust erupted from the cabin of the Bath....Kristi. I yelled to my wife "Call 911! Call 911" I reached in and hesitated for just a moment. I knew turning off the ignition might just send these two over the edge of sanity. OK so there Kristi owners and Sanity has no realm with them but still. I knew doing so would utterly detroy them. So I quickly turned off the ignition. Maybe I thought these illegal gathering in my alley would finally stop. Maybe for once I can enjoy a Winters Soltice in peace. BigAl and Bob are once again safe. There both in a nice padded cell with a coloring book and crayons. They almost look happy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahahaha!!!!!  Missed havin' ya around Mike!!!


----------



## loboloco

We have approximately 1" this morning, with snowfall predicted for the rest of the day.  I really wish ya'll had kept this white crap up north where it belongs.


----------



## muleman RIP

I think it is funny that the southeast and coastal areas are getting all the snow. Jersey and NYC are going to get dumped on and we might get 2-3 inches at most. They showed Georgia and SC on the news and the roads were a mess.


----------



## tommu56

We are bracing on getting blasted 
The SIL and BIL were driving here from Raleigh didn't get 2 miles and had an accident.  I guess we wont see them till summer


We were thinking on running to our cabin for new years but we will have to play that by ear. 

tom


----------



## rlk

This is what it looks like about 20 miles South of Raleigh:

Bob


----------



## Cowboy

rlk said:


> This is what it looks like about 20 miles South of Raleigh:
> 
> Bob


 

 Looks darn perty to me , You have a great view . Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## tommu56

rlk said:


> This is what it looks like about 20 miles South of Raleigh:
> 
> Bob




That is a coincidence they live in Apex too 

tom


----------



## moosebgy

WE WANT SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!  This has been a crazy winter here.  I doubt if we've gotten more than 40inches this winter.  That's nuts.


----------



## roceatr

We have about 96" in Bear valley CA.


----------



## blystons

Ha!  148" and counting, 14 miles SW of Syracuse, NY.

Lake Effect baby, Lake Effect.
SW48 taking it like a champ.  I picked the perfect year to buy a tracked snowplow.  Now I want a second one to go play offroad.


----------



## ben2go

Northern Spartanburg County,SC
Monday Feb,7 2011
Snow total O
Expected Snow up to 2 inches.
Probably be ice or turn into ice.
We got 9.25 inches 1-10-21
Here's my vid.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwnsX5_TbY4"]YouTube        - snowevent.3g2[/ame]


----------



## brt

32 inches in Lake Arrowhead, CA (yes, that is Southern California!) Hard to believe that I can be stranding on the shore of the Pacific in less than 2 hours and had to spend all weekend in my Bobcat and behind a snowblower. Tomorrow it's back to work where a 1970 Thiokol 1200 Spryte is being used to assist the public out of a multitude of situations.  We also have 6 other cats

JB 
San Bernardino County Fire Department, Lake Arrowhead


----------



## utahwilson

That horizontal beam my son is standing next to is 12' off the ground.  My son is 6'8" you can do the math.  We got a ton of snow this year in Northern Utah.  Would have been nice to tear it up in the snottrak. Hopefully next year!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Lots of bare patches here in Elk City ,Id. I think the snow season is about over for us . Now its rain and mud !!!


----------



## spencerhenry

i am at 8400 feet in west central colorado, frost is out of the roads, but still 18 to 24 inches on the ground, had total accumulation of about 16 inches in the last 5 days. 
 i have had enough and am ready for spring.


----------



## teledawg

Got one+ foot last night. Expect one more tonight. That will be over eight feet on the snow gauge!


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim

My property is at 11,820' in the San Juan mountains of SouthWest Condorado...got 1.5' last night and it looks like April will finish wet and wild.  Loacl snow gauge has 79".  Sherrif says I can keep my 'cat parked on the county road that is not maintained until after Memorial Day weekend......I usually can ski around until late June......and I'd prefer that to the sunny warm days of summer because that only brings tourists and flies.


----------



## spencerhenry

i am at 8400 feet just west of aspen. i have had accumulations of 3 or 4 inches almost everyday for the last 10 days. the snow is almost gone, with only shady areas or big snowbanks left. but the regular accumulation here is really starting to suck. it snows 4 inches then melts, then snows another 3 inches and melts, then we get a day of sun and stuff starts to dry and then another 4 inches. saturday it snowed ALL day, sunday we had 2 or 3 hours of sun, then rain mixed with snow monday morning now and there is 3 inches on the ground again. socked in with visibility of about 200 yards at max. 

 bring on the sunshine. i work in the woods and as long as it is muddy i cant work. i am bored and broke.


----------



## mtncrawler

Plenty of winter around here. First cabin is up Sts John last week, other cabin up the Middle Fork last Friday. Over 500 inches snowfall this season and not finished yet. Ski area closed Sunday with 108" base.


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim

Local snow gage on Red Mountain reads 100" this AM.....spring time in the rockies


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Well any one got any snow yet? Wolf Creek ski area in Colorado is opening this weekend (40") not 100 % open,but as far as northern New Mexico (6-8") there is still not enough for to take the cat out. waiting for winter sucks!


----------



## muleman RIP

It ain't even Halloween yet! Patience man!


----------



## bill w

21/2 inches so far and still snowing....


----------



## moosebgy

About 24 inches on the ground at the house.  Waiting for new carb and will be ready to play.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

we have only several inches left the recent storm brought in a bunch of snow than melted it a way


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim

Winter is here in the San Juans (SW Condorado)....I got snowed out Oct. 4th when hauling freight up to my claims with a helicopter...we got 3' in that storm.  Chopper came back Oct. 29th and we finished hauling with 2' still on the deck.  Last weekend I got Balto fired up and moved back down the mountain so it is now alongside a plowed county road.  Last run in the spring was June 28th; first run this fall Nov. 5th  so about 4 months of "summer" down these parts


----------



## fogtender

Well what is settled down is almost a foot deep right now. We almost have as much snow as was all last year!  Should start making good trails this year for riding.


----------



## BigAl RIP

About 10" as of this morning in Elk City Idaho . More on the way !


----------



## moosebgy

Around 250 inches this winter.  65 plus just since Jan 1.  Still digging out.


----------



## northeastheavy

Hey!! What is going on in the Northeast????  Its January 9th and NO snow!!!!!  This is the first time anyone can remember (and I mean old people) having no snow for xmas and now January 9 with only rain in sight!!!!!!  We did have 22 inches on Haloween, but thats it!!!  Some years we have over 100 inches by now.   I am in eastern  upstate NY. Anyone else with this weird weather????
   Last year at this time we were swimming in deep powder, which was also unusual!! Weather is getting real extreme!!!!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

northeastheavy said:


> Hey!! What is going on in the Northeast????  Its January 9th and NO snow!!!!!  This is the first time anyone can remember (and I mean old people) having no snow for xmas and now January 9 with only rain in sight!!!!!!  We did have 22 inches on Haloween, but thats it!!!  Some years we have over 100 inches by now.   I am in eastern  upstate NY. Anyone else with this weird weather????
> Last year at this time we were swimming in deep powder, which was also unusual!! Weather is getting real extreme!!!!



Nothing here in the Midwest But they come up with a possible reason with all the politictions gathering and giving their vote for me speeches starting with the Iowa straw poles the heat from all the BS is changing the weather patterns. Or the other possible reason is they are all getting a little closer to hell.


----------



## northeastheavy

IF POLITICS INFLUENCED THE WEATHER IN NY, THERE WOULD NEVER BE ANY SNOW!!!!
AT LEAST THIS NOT THE ONLY PLACE WITHOUT SNOW!!!


----------



## 2datop

Central Utah....  Not much at all. 1" in the valley and prob not much more on the mtn....  Big diff from last year....


----------



## Cletis

Dang, that al gore guy was right all along!  We're killing the planet!

Evil conservatives!  I have some carbon thingys for sale if you'll want to buy them.  I can print off as many as you want.

$100 bucks each. Place your orders now! 

Isn't that how he did it?

Amount of snow way down in Wyoming also but last year sure made up for it!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

BigAl said:


> About 10" as of this morning in Elk City Idaho . More on the way !


what's it matter Al krustys just sit in your man cave our snow just blows in here all vehicles in my back yard are under thee snow even my wifes blue broom we will be running the snow trac hard this week withy the arival of thye renda the plan is to have me haul hose across the sea ice up to 1/2 miles of hose than on the  20th i have a client comming in to go into the hills to see musk ox the snow can be deep there 15 plus feet in the valleys


----------



## northeastheavy

Looks like Alaska is getting buried with the snow that should be in Minnesota and the Northeast!!!!!


----------



## 300 H and H

Don't forget that up to 6 inches fell in SOUTH TEXAS yesterday. Winter is a fooler, this year....

Love to have some snow already... Maybe Febuary?

Kirk


----------



## tiredretired

Less than 1 inch with grass poking through the snow on my lawn.  Grass still nice and green in the bare spots and frost only about 6 inches deep, if that,  in central Vermont.  Crazy winter so far.  More rain coming on Thursday.


----------



## moosebgy

Hate to say but Valdez has gone over the 300 inch bar and still more on the way.  Wish my big loader hadn't popped a hydralic hose.


----------



## luvs

we have none. i'm checking the mail.  maybe a glimmer of snow!~


----------



## luvs

nope. son of a saltine!


----------



## luvs

no snow. disappointed, one of yinz wanna take a snowcat if a a blizzaedy storm slams us, as per usual,. they oft show late.


----------



## Cletis

Had two feet of pure sugar this past week end at our mountain property.  Near as I can tell from the weather channel our prop got another 22" the last couple days.

Cletis


----------



## montanarodeo

15" this last week and still working on pontoons. Would like to post some Tucker pictures but can't figure how. I have a grand child coming maybe she can help me.


----------



## meanjean

Man! Are you kidding me??? Last year was a record year for snow. And this year? How about <1" or so? Up State NY, between Rochester & Syracuse. My snow machine really won't get much use this year. The battery is probably dead by now...


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i should post some pics of my back yard but we havn't had any snow since before christmas and don't expect any soon with temps dropping to - 30


----------



## redragtop

The NW corner of Minnesota got snow! Started around 4am and now we have about 6 inches of the white fluffy stuff at our house. Just a little breeze from the north right now, but when the wind picks up it will be full blizzard. Scott called & said the plows are pushing up 2 foot plus drifts on the edge of I29 trying to get a path cleared. Guess I will have to find a shovel for the first time this year!

Michelle


----------



## northeastheavy

Eastern New York had about 10" finally over the last week or two. Today rain and 50+ degrees. Back to no snow!!! Hey its January!!!!


----------



## meanjean

Looking out my window this morning, I only see unpicked yard leaves, and bare trees this year...


----------



## Woody_1

*Current Fairbanks Observation* 10:35 AM AKST Saturday January 28*-51°F**   Freezing Fog* Pressure:  30.20" steady (1022.7 mb) RelHum:  100% Skies:  Partly cloudy Winds:  Calm Wind Chill:  -51°F
Fairbanks Area  (ThreadEx Station)
Monthly Totals/Averages
Snowfall (inches)
Years: 2011-2012

Season       Jul   Aug   Sep   Oct   Nov   Dec   Jan   Feb   Mar   Apr   May   Jun  Season
2011-2012    0.0   0.0   0.0   4.2   9.2  12.2   8.5     -     -     -     -     -    34.1


This station's record may include data from more than one, possibly incompatible, 
locations. It reflects the longest available record for the Fairbanks Area.


----------



## tiredretired

Woody_1 said:


> *Current Fairbanks Observation* 10:35 AM AKST Saturday January 28*-51°F**   Freezing Fog* Pressure:  30.20" steady (1022.7 mb) RelHum:  100% Skies:  Partly cloudy Winds:  Calm Wind Chill:  -51°F
> Fairbanks Area  (ThreadEx Station)
> Monthly Totals/Averages
> Snowfall (inches)
> Years: 2011-2012
> 
> Season       Jul   Aug   Sep   Oct   Nov   Dec   Jan   Feb   Mar   Apr   May   Jun  Season
> 2011-2012    0.0   0.0   0.0   4.2   9.2  12.2   8.5     -     -     -     -     -    34.1
> 
> 
> This station's record may include data from more than one, possibly incompatible,
> locations. It reflects the longest available record for the Fairbanks Area.



 91 degrees warmer here and it is only +40F.  Which is very warm for this time of year.  No offense, but I am really glad you guys have all the cold this year.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

- 30 again to day in nome i would gladly swap you all about 30 degrees so the temps would come up enough to go out don't even want to run the snow trac i these temps once it drops below - 25 things start to get brittle and break


----------



## tiredretired

dds said:


> - 30 again to day in nome i would gladly swap you all about 30 degrees so the temps would come up enough to go out don't even want to run the snow trac i these temps once it drops below - 25 things start to get brittle and break



Amen to that.  Once below -25 things don't like to work very well, including me.    Now, I'm just too dang old to stick my nose out in that kind of temps.  Was a time I was out on the lake ice fishing and loving every minute of it.  Now it just hurts too much.


----------



## Woody_1

TiredRetired said:


> 91 degrees warmer here and it is only +40F. Which is very warm for this time of year. No offense, but I am really glad you guys have all the cold this year.


  Thanks, Monday it's supposed to warm up. The Imp and freight sleds are almost ready to go up the river. We are outa here for the rest of the winter to the cabin.


----------



## northeastheavy

Well its february, the snowy month in the northeast!!!  Right now we will hit 50, and rain today will wash away the last 10 inches we got the last few weeks. No nor'easters in sight!! Should be well over 100 inches of snow by now and be near zero temps.  Never used so little oil and wood to heat, so there is a silver lining to no snow.


----------



## tiredretired

Should hit mid 40's and rain here today.  Gotta love it.


----------



## muleman RIP

59 yesterday and 54 right now. Only snow left is where it drifted. Windy as heck and had rain this morning. We have mud instead of snow. Folks are seeing bears out moving around it has been that warm. No snow in the forecast till next week.


----------



## cascade curmudgeon

As of April 1, 153 inches (no fooling).


----------



## HankScorpio

Seeing the first signs of winter here in Wyoming.  Few light dustings in town.  The Snowy Range has a couple inches up at 10,000 feet now.  Hope the 2012/2013 season will be a good one.


----------



## 300 H and H

HankScorpio said:


> Seeing the first signs of winter here in Wyoming. Few light dustings in town. The Snowy Range has a couple inches up at 10,000 feet now.
> 
> 
> Hope the 2012/2013 season will be a good one.


 

Me too Hank!!!


----------



## treeeman00

Im hoping for a Blizzard here in ohio!


----------



## Woody_1

3-4" Here in Fairbanks. Looking forward to a great winter!


----------



## HankScorpio

4" in Alaska is a good start Woody 1.  The rest of us will be seeing it soon.  Waiting for a new cat to arrive.  Hopefully I will have plenty of time for pre season service before the real snow flies.


----------



## Woody_1

treeeman00 said:


> Im hoping for a Blizzard here in ohio!


 BRING ON THE BLIZZARD


----------



## Woody_1

HankScorpio said:


> 4" in Alaska is a good start Woody 1. The rest of us will be seeing it soon. Waiting for a new cat to arrive. Hopefully I will have plenty of time for pre season service before the real snow flies.


 Good luck Gitter done......


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

we had 3 inches a few weeks ago when i was hunting most of it blew away got a dusting last night now the temps came up it's almost gone again it will come and stay soon enough


----------



## utahwilson

White stuff starting to show up in Utah. This about a mile from our Cabin.


----------



## trackhead

utahwilson said:


> White stuff starting to show up in Utah. This about a mile from our Cabin.



Powder Mountain got a couple feet it seems?

Hey, I just bought a Lite-foot.  Getting it ready for winter. We should go terrorize the Wasatch at 10mph sometime


----------



## undy

Powder Mountain.  Wow, that brings back some fragmented memories.  I took a long curvy ride down the mountain to Ogden, in the back of an ambulance, fading in and out of consciousness, several years ago.

Seems we were skiing in a white-out, judging terrain by the bottoms of fir trees.  The powder was great.  They were closing the back hill and had called last run of the day.  I headed into the woods, but when I came upon a cat-track, it was a big drop with no warning.  Amazingly, I was somewhere under a lift.  A Ski Patrol rode over and asked my buddy "does that lady need help?".  (I had long hair.)  He told her "That ain't no lady.  But yeah, he needs help."  

Nowadays I try to keep from falling on my head so often.  But thanks for jogging my memory.

EDIT:  Oh Yeah.  I'm here in Wisconsin, and we've got squat for snow.  Crap.


----------



## HankScorpio

We just got 5"-6" in Laramie WY at 7200'.  The Snowy Range got more but they are still plowing Hwy 130 over the top.  WYDOT is trying to keep the road open until the end of the month for elk season. Bring on the snow!


----------



## Helmsman38

I am at Big White ski resort right now . Its snowing and accumulating 10inches out front of the condo . Been snowing here all day . 26 F


----------



## SnowTrac Hunter

Another 6" in Anchorage, Alaska. Temps in the 20's. Just in time for me to go back to work. Good thing we shoveled last night.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

snow advisory was canceled for us temp is going back down below 0 to night after only 3 inches of snow.


----------



## moosebgy

Finally got some snow in Valdez.  We've had about 24 inches so far, just another 250 to go for a normal winter.


----------



## Helmsman38

20inches in the last 48 hours in Scenic, Washington .


----------



## airdale

Brian Head, Utah
10,500 feet....windy with 4 to 5 foot deep drifts some areas dirt... averages to about 3 feet...light powder a great Christmas and the Imp worked great!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

another 3/4 inch how disgusting living up here next to santa and no snow yet


----------



## HankScorpio

We have finally seen some good snow in SE WY over the past few weeks.  Better late than never.  Going to take the Tucker out this weekend and see if it's all just rumors and lies!  There is supposed to be 2-4 feet on top of the Snowy Range now at 10,000 ft and the ski area at 9000 ft has picked up 2 feet in the last couple weeks with 6" of fresh on Christmas day.  It's snowing nice big flakes right now.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

check this out first sleet than snow 23 sept 13 about 10:30 am I hope this means a long and busy snow cat season.


----------



## Melensdad

Don its 71 degrees here today, will be closing the swimming pool in a week or two.  No snow in the forecast.


----------



## Cletis

That's about what we got on the mt last night.  Just a skiff.

Rain down at the house.

Cletis


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Melensdad said:


> Don its 71 degrees here today, will be closing the swimming pool in a week or two. No snow in the forecast.


Closing the swimming pool at 70 degrees? my kids were still swimming 3 weeks ago and the divers are still trying to find their fortune on the floor of the bering sea they are figuring about 3 more weeks and they are done.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

another snow squall came through and turned it white again


----------



## SnowTrac Hunter

About an inch of fresh Snow on the 22nd at Lake Louise. It snowed again after I left the cabin for home.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I heard some places in the interior got up to 4 inches yesterday. I think winter is coming early Thank You Al Gore, for global warming.


----------



## Nikson

Pacific North West - Oregon Cascades got its first 2 inches...


----------



## Cletis

3-4 in of very wet, very heavy snow last night.  @ 5k ft



Cletis


----------



## Cletis

Calling for another 6" in the Big Horns tonight.

Actually seen a couple snow cats sitting out today looking like they may be getting ready??????????????????????

Cletis


----------



## nikos

According to the local descriptions - reports  of the depth of snow, from the Don, Joseph. R.W., Nikson, and  Cletis, and combined with the parallel lines of the earth, I'm also  close (+ - half )  to the geomorphic areas with the same surface,  that they will affected by the weather. (the next weeks).
I am Just kidding. :
The locals says that in November we will expect the first waves, the arrive of the winter here in my area, and until then, the Autumn is another season with a lot of colors - images, with different smells,  etc. etc. 
First we will expect the end of the Autumn, that signifies the arrival of the winter.
The temperature now is close to +-10 Celsius or +- 50 F.  
It is early for the winter.

Regards Nikos


----------



## shovanl

14" of new snow here on the flat tops in Co. at 8700 ft. near Steamboat Springs. The cat is ready.


----------



## Suni

Isn't it too early for snow ? ? ?


----------



## nikos

The latest news. 
The temperature during the day ( in Florina) is also influenced by the changes of  the weather. (foto n1)
The first snowflakes in Greece - mt Kaimak- tsalan 2524 m or 8280ft (foto n2).

Regards Nikos


----------



## nikos

http://www.tastv.gr/index.php?optio...-10-03-19-21-03&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=99


 THE FIRST SNOW IN GREECE IN MOUNTAIN VORAS KAIMAKTSALAN
E-mail
Printing
PDF

    1
    2
    3
    4
    5 

(2 votes, average 5.00 out of 5)

03 October 2013

Prof_Hlias

At dawn Thursday, October 3, 2013 we had our first snow mountain Kaimaktsalan Vora. As every year the first snow to fall on Greece Kaimaktsalan ski center. The snow starts from the chalet with an altitude of 1,800 km or more. The residents of the area with an altitude of 500 meters and over felt the bitter cold and the heater ignited. And while we're on the ski to inform you that the Board of ETAD which will manage the ski has not taken any action for the maintenance of its reopening, all those who have invested in winter tourism are upset because their finances are in miserable situation. Members of the county what they do? Only queries to ministers?


----------



## nikos

Hey Guys
I don't know what this message means, (about the winter)
but  last night we have another snowfall 2,3 in, around the high hills mountain in my region, under +1800 meters or 5900 ft.

Regards Nikos


----------



## nikos

10- 17- 2013 
Yesterday Wednesday
Information about mountain snowfalls in Nothern Greese, with photos.

The Snowfalls at the top of the Mountains close to my town Florina, in altitude from 1800 m - 2250 m,  OR   5900 ft - 7350 ft. 

Regards Nikos


----------



## nikos

nikos said:


> The locals says that *in November we will expect the first waves*, the arrive of the winter here in my area, and until then, the Autumn is another season with a lot of colors - images, with different smells,  etc. etc.
> First we will expect the end of the Autumn, that signifies the arrival of the winter.
> 
> Regards Nikos



Hey gays

The winter Knocked my door
a. photo) 11- 25-2013
b.- c.  photos) 11-27 - 2013.

At this moment  Saturday  evening 11- 30 -2013. its snowing
Its time for Rock n Roll.


----------



## nikos

In 4-5 days everything changed. The white color covered the others.
Some photos from an artist photographer J. Dedes (Friend of mine).
Regards Nikos


----------



## chevro

Here at Eielson AFB near Fairbanks Alaska we have about 12-14'' it's been snowing a little bit most every day.  I am thinking about going skiing at Moose Mtn tomorrow if I deside to brave the cold, it was about 20 below 0 today.  People have been riding sleds at Summit and Cantwell for the last few weeks, I'm not sure of the snow depth on those peaks.  If I goto Moose tomorrow il post a picture of what the snow looks like.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

About 2" on the ground here.


----------



## muleman RIP

We have about 3 inches with a coat of ice on everything. It will be gone by Tuesday with the warm up that is coming. Then more cold behind that.


----------



## nikos

At the top of the mountains in an altitude from 
    1400 - 2525 m 
             OR 
    4595 -8280 ft

Jim Pap is the  fotographer, the fist two, with the Snowkite, are two days ago on mt Kaimaktsalan -8280 ft, and the others today, on mt Vitsi 5576 ft. 

Regards Nikos


----------



## JimVT

thanks for the pictures. you even added your location unlike the other posts.


----------



## nikos

Hey Jim

I think everyone in our days, have a small camera in his pocket (phone camera, digital camera - Video camera, Gopro hero 3 black edition etc) and the facebook as the F.F. is another place - platform to meet with your Friends.

Jim Pap is a close friend of mine and he is hunting the winds every winter at the top of the mountains. I will meet him later. I told him to give me for a while the set of his snowkite, to fix - to mount it, in front of the ST4, for more power in the high altitudes (Theoretically is a brand new idea but in an real scale if someone try this, it  needs only flat areas to make this process) we will see in the future.

Regards Nikos


----------



## chevro

Ended up skiing Moose Mtn today. it was Negative 20 at the base lodge, but was sunny and nice. about 14'' of snow all over the mtn. 
Interesting note of moose Mtn is they don't have a lift, they have 3 school busses that shuttle riders to the top, nice to warm up when its below 0 but the bus ride takes a lot llonger than a lift would take. so you loose a lot of ski time since there only open about 5 hours of daylight.


----------



## nikos

thats better


----------



## Suni

beautiful pictures!

Now I have to go get a coat on... I am now freezing!  Not sure how you all tolerate this stuff!


----------



## turbinator62

This is our miserable excuse for snow. On 29 Dec no less. We had 2 feet at this time last year. This always happens when you get a new (to me) snow cat.


----------



## offthebeatenpath

In Central, NH we have aprox. 18" plus of snow, with highs in the 20s, proper New England winter weather.


----------



## teledawg

Pushing 8 feet now. There was just 7 feet when this photo was taken last week! I won't be running out of snow anytime soon...


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

there is a chance of snow for me this weekend, but we are just about most every place the sun can get to. I will be working in the field I hope it doesn't come down so hard my truck get' stranded out of town.


----------



## nikos

May the 1st
Location : Mt Voras -  Kaimak tsalan
Altitude : +- 2000 m.or 6570 ft 

Me and my familly Somewhere in the base of the Ski center.
The last snowfalls.

Regards Nikos.


----------



## Cletis

This was around 6am this morning.  Still hasn't stopped yet but slowed a little.  This is at the base of the BigHorn mts in Buffalo @ 5k ft .  Hoping for another snow year like last year!  Probably received close to 11", I'm guessing.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

well it finally came been snowing all day there is about 4 inches out side I will be hooking up the plow tonight. for morning looks like winter is here. looking at the weather pattern we have a chance for some lake effect snow it would be cool to get Brutis and Little red out for some pics on some deep fresh snow


----------



## jask

Over 12" here in the last 24H !!  you know something is up when the kids are up at 6:30 on a Monday after the Holidays...and they are smiling ear to ear  " hey Dad! school posted online- SNOW DAY!!!"  our forecast is for 2" of hail/ice pellets overnight and school has already called for another snow day. 18" on the hills an Hour North.


----------



## MrLiberty

Where I am in southeast Michigan we have less than an inch on the ground, but are expecting a few more inches today.  But it is cold....


----------



## 300 H and H

It's mid January now, and here we are in the proces of loosing the little snow we had. And the temp and precipt for casts are above normal temps, and normal precipt...

Anyone in the midwest got snow, besides the great lakes area, that I hope still does for the snow cat clowder?

Geesh, another year of nothing to talk about here, so far anyway.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Cidertom

While my bank account really likes the 52 (F) we had today, it does not bode well for the water situation next year.  The 18 inches we got last year on the valley floor was too little too late.  It didn't have time to pack in the mountains so left fairly quick.  If I had more time I would research the snow records.  About every 30 years, for a three year period, the PNW has extreme fire conditions on the West side of the Cascades.  Last year was year 29...  I wonder if snow conditions followed same cycle.


----------



## Alpine

First Snow here today at home...there is more at elevation, but it is on its way now!!!!!!

Central BC Near Prince George


----------



## Nikson

Lake Tahoe area has been getting snow, last report I heard from fella Jeepers, there was around 3ft around 7000-8000ft elevations, with more coming in this weekend.

Pacific NW is getting hit this week with a bunch more... 

Wishing everyone a SNOWY winter, enough of these drought conditions...


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

winter finally came to western Alaska, we had snow starting at 7 this morning we couldn't see past the front of the truck even I drove off the road once while plowing. after sun up it let up a bit and the wind dropped  now it started coming down hard again supposed to be another 8 to 10 inches tonight again.


----------



## 300 H and H

Good news Don!!!

 Glad to hear it. More pictures when you get the chance!

 We had 3-4" but it will soon be gone, leaving mud...

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## nikos

Winter is comming. The first Snow Rain
11- 25- 2015 
Location : Florina - Greece on 1850 meter or 6072 ft

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3E_-O3l7xzk


----------



## nikos

Its Still Snowing on 1100 m or 3700 ft

Nikos


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

here is storm #2 for our region lets hope we get some snow out of it https://www.facebook.com/NWSAlaska/...7686999618035/941588825894511/?type=3&theater I suppose I will fire up brutis I will have to push back piles of snow by tomorrow evening this storm diped to 929 mb before it started to weaken and had winds to 155 mph across the Aleutian chain


----------



## ki0ho

HeHe....depth here....0.....temp...69f....just looked at the long range forecast and we have a few cold nights...in the 20s..but highs are forecast to be in the 40sfrom now till april 2016.....sorry guys!!!


----------



## luvs

a few flakes since last winter, & i would not mind a far few beyond that-meh


----------



## MrLiberty

0"  it's been in the 50's for a week.


----------



## turbinator62

We have 2-/12 feet at our cabin at 3500 ft on Table mountain 13 miles north of Ellensburg Wa. Last year we had zero snow all winter.


----------



## JimVT

turbinator62 said:


> We have 2-/12 feet at our cabin at 3500 ft on Table mountain 13 miles north of Ellensburg Wa. Last year we had zero snow all winter.



I want to see that machine of yours in the deep stuff.
jim


----------



## sheep_mtn

Things are starting to look pretty good in western Colorado. This is from a Snotel station near our cabin in the West Elk Mountains. 2+ feet in the last two days, and another 1-2' on the way today/tonight. Total on the ground so far almost 60". The graph is from a useful app called "Snow Tell" for IOS devices.


----------



## MrLiberty

Another spring like day here in southeast Michigan.


----------



## Bobmog

*Re: Map of Forum Members, where in the world are you?*

We have had 133 inches with 50 inches plus of it in the past week.


----------



## Bobmog

*Re: Map of Forum Members, where in the world are you?*

Sorry wrong thread, should have been in "Report your Snow Depth".



_Moved thread for you.  doc_


----------



## sheep_mtn

*Re: Map of Forum Members, where in the world are you?*



Bobmog said:


> We have had 133 inches with 50 inches plus of it in the past week.



Where are you bob, is that steamboat?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: Map of Forum Members, where in the world are you?*

that's cool I never get snow like that unless there is wind to


----------



## Bobmog

*Re: Map of Forum Members, where in the world are you?*

Yes Sheep it is Steamboat.
Bob


----------



## wpelk

Not the biggest storms lately but we will take what we can get in Nevada. We have about 10-24" in Tucker Land. Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## JimVT

you got some happy co-pilots.
jim


----------



## Track Addict

Where is the negative snow depth button?  Cool Tuckers and card.


----------



## northeastheavy

Well, this is sad to say, but upstate New York we usually have a foot or two of snow by now. SO FAR ABSOLUTELY ZERO SNOW!!!  They are even predicting 72 for xmas which will break the record for the warmest winter day on record. Guess all our snow is out west!!


----------



## 300 H and H

northeastheavy said:


> Well, this is sad to say, but upstate New York we usually have a foot or two of snow by now. SO FAR ABSOLUTELY ZERO SNOW!!! They are even predicting 72 for xmas which will break the record for the warmest winter day on record. Guess all our snow is out west!!



Here in the Midwest, we have had about 6" total of very wet snow early.. 

It's been gone nearly a month now. 3.5" of rain a week ago, and more heavy rain, changing to snow later today. 1-3" of sloppy snow for sure..

Ponds and lake are open. Very unusual for this time of year..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## bushcaddy

well here in timmins ont Canada there is  14 inches, cant wait to take my 250 snow dozer out..


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...ty=AKC180&firewxzone=AKZ211&local_place1=Nome AK&product1=Winter+Storm+Warning&lat=64.498&lon=-165.401
lohttp://forecast.weather.gov/showsigwx.php?warnzone=AKZ211&warncounty=AKC180&firewxzone=AKZ211&local_place1=Nome AK&product1=Coastal+Flood+Watch&lat=64.498&lon=-165.401
 look what we are in for looks like old man winter finally got here


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Yep looks like winter is coming.


----------



## tiredretired

Vermont will add two more feet to what is already on the ground after tomorrow.  

About 6 feet so far on Mt. Mansfield, the highest peak.  Winter is here.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

at 937 mb it will be a pretty strong storm hurricane sandy was 947 to put things in perspective


----------



## bushcaddy

timmins ont Canada ,,1.5 feet as of today. went for a little ride today..


----------



## road squawker

I'm still blowing away leaves that continue to fall,..... haven't had any snow in the last 3 years or so, even then, it was all melted by noon.


----------



## bill w

woke up to about 14 inches of new snow and another batch coming over the next couple days. high winds are supposed to start tonight.gonna be some huge drifts in the hills


----------



## zekeusa

Northwest corner of Connecticut.....It snows then it rains and turns to ice....


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

wind is blowing again no snow yet but it is coming


----------



## Track Addict

Winter has arrived here in Conway NH in tremendous fashion. This much snow early is great for all.

This is the only model Tucker that gets stuck!


----------



## backroad explorer

Just talked to My Brother in Mammoth Lakes, Ca.
 East Side of The Sierra Nevada Mountains they have had 141.5" of snow from 1-4-17 thru 1-13-17! 
24.5" on Friday the 13th alone.


----------



## willd

It dumped on us pretty good last week. A lot melted when it rained but we have in excess of 5 feet on a lot of the lower hills where we might normally have 1-3 feet from a good storm.  There were several places up high that reported 7-10 feet in just a couple of days.


----------



## MrLiberty

Like Kirk, no snow just rain.


----------



## sheep_mtn

At 11,000' in the West Elk Mountains of Colorado, we have about 8' on the ground at our cabin. Here's a summer/ winter photo comparison. The winter photo was taken on Saturday 1/14/17.


----------



## KT3survivor

you are in the right place this year.  west elks are buried.  i want to get up on keebler pass with the kristi soon.  soo much snow.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Well we have had snow on the ground at the house which is about 400' elevation for 58 consecutive days. Just received another 8" in the last day or so and still more coming. Probably a good two feet here and just up the hill it's about 5'. No need to trailer anywhere since I live at the bottom of the hills with miles of forest roads to keep me occupied. 
What a winter to have a Tucker.


----------



## rockhead

My lawn is green, but up the mountain we still have five feet, probably all gone by the time I get my hands on a catthough


----------



## NorthernRedneck

As of this morning. 

At Christmas, I could see the shingles on the roof. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## redsqwrl

60% of that here in North east WI.

clowder grounds, mostly straight south, of you Just over Knee deep on a 6'1" snow depth tester.


----------



## FrancSevin

Just over 10.0" right now in St Peter' MO..

More coming tonite.


----------



## road squawker

In the last 5 years We might have 11 inches total,... and that is usually gone by noon.


----------



## srs001

Northern Alberta Canada snow depth approximately 3 feet


----------



## HankScorpio

Snowy Range WY.  4'-6' depending on location on the mountain.  Valleys are almost snow free but mountain is doing well.


----------



## alryA

Here is snow photos taken here in Houghton, MI today. The top on is our yard.  The following ones are near by streets.  NOAA says we've had 165" for the year with 37 on the ground now.  These numbers are taken at locations that are higher than us in town.  The 2nd from the bottom, that Ford gets parked outside .


----------



## luvs

it's gone-- sigh~~ may sound odd, 'cept i luv snow--


----------



## Idris

1.6m (5ft 4in) in my track in the ski area, 40cm (1ft 4in) under the trees where I park (I keep scraping out). 2.3m (7ft 6in) in the backcountry


----------



## alryA

Here is a few recent photos taken at our home in Houghton MI or near by.  Hope you like them!


----------



## Imold

This system brought us 6.5 inches of snow last night and today.


----------



## 300 H and H

2" today in my part of Iowa. 

Out side tonight high winds, and it is -1 deg as I type this. 

Not a snowy one here this year... again.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## alryA

Like much of the Midwest, we got a little blizzard happening here in Houghton MI.   Right now its zero out with 30mph winds and 40mph gusts.   And with all this loose snow laying around, seems that might constitute a blizzard.    After the sun comes up, I'll try post a picture.


We usually have snow photos on the dogs blog  http://trailmuttreports.blogspot.com/


----------



## redsqwrl

went out on lake Winnebago in a light, inches per hour snow event, the wind picked up and suddenly 4 miles out on a lake was not fun any more.......

dropped from 25 to -3 in less than an hour.

There is a snow trac in the photo.
:th_lmao:


----------



## alryA

OK,, here is our yard today and a snow report from a Upper Peninsula TV station.  The two buildings are various garages we have.   The one by the truck has a loon on its roof and he's getting buried so I'll dig him out today so "loony" can fly again.


----------



## luvs

that differs-- we'll be to where we cannot get to grocers, to pure ice covering bricks, then slight tub-clogs & u can hear bricks having stuff flooding over 'em-- meh-- nothing new--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's our snow depth on the north shore of lake superior. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Canadian eh!!!


----------



## alryA

Here are some photos taken here today when we went for a ski.    This was along a nice little creek we have here.  As usual, more photos can be had on the dogs blog.    http://trailmuttreports.blogspot.com/

If any of you people get to our neck of the woods, be sure to get in touch and maybe we can get out with you!   We moved here because we are winter snow sports fans...


----------



## alryA

Here is a couple of adventure ski photos taken yesterday.  Many more are of course, on the dogs blog   http://trailmuttreports.blogspot.com/


How is everyone else's snow?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

My shovel is to short


----------



## sno-drifter

I want to hear your method for getting "Over this Plow Wall" Bogie. Waiting until July is not an acceptable answer.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

? you should know this answer


----------



## sno-drifter

Done there, been that but with a 443. One soon finds out that there is never a laundromat when you need one.


----------



## alryA

Looks like our little lake is getting quite a bit of ice, which will be reducing of ending our snow.   Oh well.  Here is some recent photos of skiing and of our yard.  The dog is on top of a rose bush roof.


----------



## alryA

Snow fans,,,  we are at 230" something for the winter and we've got a  little blizzard happening here today....    Here is some area cams https://www.mtu.edu/webcams/fund/


Let me know if anyone would like more photos..  Or if you happened to get up to the Keweenaw, we could get out with ya.


----------



## alryA

Here is some photos take over the past few days, during and after the blizzard.    We received 12" over the weekend but that's not a big deal, but the 70mph gusts that came with it were.     I see I got the photos of me coming out of our yard backwards!   The lame old garage is ours....


----------



## sno-drifter

We got sno so I thought I wood take the 743 Freighter for a spin.


----------



## mlang2005

Sno-drifters got wood.


----------



## Track Addict

4’ compressed base Conway NH.

Ice Dam on new standings seam roof leaking is awesome. Lots of sno!  Smash the windows out Incase of emergency because casements on the first floor are buried.

Red Bull vodka and roof rake cocktail!


Lots of snow northeast.


----------



## Track Addict

Measuring sticks


----------



## jo5

My 1500 a few weeks ago


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Here you go


----------



## PJL

McDonald Mtn radio site at 3,500 feet.  Snow depth was over the top of the 6 foot concertina wire topped fence.  We just (carefully) stepped over it.  It took 90 minutes to crawl the 7 miles.  This was the steepest and deepest snow I've ever driven in.  Tracks were slipping.  Several times had to back up to turn.


----------



## m1west

the old gotta watch what you wish for playing out. I bought an off grid cabin last year and an old thiokol 603. I took it to the mountain about a month ago and there was about 3-4 feet of snow and had a good time. Ive been trying to get back up there for 3 weeks now but can't because it never stops snowing long enough to gt back up there. At this rate I will be cattin around up there in July .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks about right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## DAVENET

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHbKFA1aaf0

 Deep stuff in Oregon


----------



## alryA

The lake has largely froze over but we're getting system snow here today.   That paper says we're at 260 with 60" on the ground.   Here is some photos taken this weekend while BC skiing and as usual, many more are on the dogs blog.   


http://trailmuttreports.blogspot.com/


----------



## alryA

Well folks, we skied yesterday but our snow is just about gone.  Has been another great year here in the UP of Michigan.   Here is one photo, but many more are on the dogs blog.  http://trailmuttreports.blogspot.com/


----------



## undy

Ha!  It's whiter here today than it is in Houghton.  3"+ fresh and still falling at 34 degrees at 8pm near Madison, Wis.  

I might have to head down to Tyrol Basin and hike!


----------



## alryA

Did you get much snow down there Paul?   I think we'll be waxing skis and putting them away shortly.    





undy said:


> Ha!  It's whiter here today than it is in Houghton.  3"+ fresh and still falling at 34 degrees at 8pm near Madison, Wis.
> 
> I might have to head down to Tyrol Basin and hike!


----------



## undy

alryA said:


> Did you get much snow down there Paul?   I think we'll be waxing skis and putting them away shortly.



Quick update.  It's all gone again.  Today it's raining.

Snowfall varied widely, in Madison it melted more when it hit.  We got about 3" total out in the sticks.

Adios winter.


----------



## hansoni

Our snow is gone here in western Maine, skiing will go another two weeks at Sugarloaf, Sunday River just closed this past Sunday.
Great season!


----------



## KT3survivor

still snowing, still deep on top of the west elks in colorado.  lots of rain below 9,000 probably bring the cat down next week.  deep year! the colorado and gunnison rivers are raging. over  14,000 cfs at the utah state line


----------



## alryA

Below are two photos of the same gate this winter, then and now.    We had another great season here.    Snow is 90% gone at this point.   We do hope to open up some new trail system about 10 miles out of town this fall, where much more snow falls..


If any of you characters get up to Houghton MI this summer, do get in touch and we'll try getting out with you.


----------



## GlacierSean

Thought this was funny. Snowpack is 700% statewide and 52k in Gunnison valley.


----------



## alryA

Lake Superior is predicted to hit a record level this summer and so are some of the little lower lakes.  (we call southern warm ponds We have received some rain this summer here in Houghton on the south shore, but not a serious amount.


The snow in the photos I've posted above, is about 90% lake water.  



Thanks to all who post.


----------



## olympicorange

GlacierSean said:


> Thought this was funny. Snowpack is 700% statewide and 52k in Gunnison valley.
> 
> View attachment 115092


 .
        .... wow...crazy percentages...Gunnison,...good 'ol ..crested butte...that brings back old college memories from'87.... thx...


----------



## Thebartman

SW Montana's been getting some snow. More today with below 0 temps. The roads are getting closer and closer to impassable in the higher country. Hunters will keep them open as long as possible.


----------



## alryA

We are getting some modest snow here.  Seems this is lake snow assisted by a system.   Our 5 day forecast is white..


----------



## alryA

We got another 4" overnight.  More is predicted........


----------



## alryA

Snow as seen in Mohawk MI this morning.  As seen in the top photo, the sun was out at the same time.  Lake snow.


----------



## Track Addict

NH starting to look wintry.

View from the cog looking at Bretton Woods


----------



## Track Addict

Mt Washington looking up at the cog.

Just a short drive to the other side of Washington not quite winter.  Few hundred feet of elevation does wonders!


----------



## alryA

We just got home from 5 days back country adventures in the Porkies State park.  We got snowed on there daily and more is in our forecast.  We were in the high country there and in a cabin.    Seems like this is a bit early!


----------



## 1boringguy

Snow depth? Not enough .....yet. Up to, No Business Lookout, south of McCall.


----------



## olympicorange

Track Addict said:


> Mt Washington looking up at the cog.
> 
> Just a short drive to the other side of Washington not quite winter.  Few hundred feet of elevation does wonders!



   .....   15 mins from the house


----------



## alryA

We've got some here in the Keweenaw of MI but not really enough to brag about....  The 2nd to the last one is at our friends "house" located on Brockway Mountain.   He just got it but plans to start renting it in December.


----------



## HankScorpio

Snowy Range WY.  18-24 " of decent base with some fluff on top at 10,000 ft.  Still plenty of hazards poking through but good start.  Not enough to cross the gap yet.  Big storm starting today, 2ft forecast.  2nd storm later this week.  Bring it on!


----------



## m1west

Right on schedule same as last year. Marty


----------



## Track Addict

Officially ski season on N.H.

Not bad runs today for November!


----------



## sno-drifter

Got sno last night so I took the Tucker out today. Sno half way up the pontoons.


----------



## m1west

sno-drifter said:


> Got sno last night so I took the Tucker out today. Sno half way up the pontoons.



what is the ground pressure PSI on that rig it looks to be on the heavy side. Marty


----------



## alryA

We were away for the holiday and my boss texted me and said "we got snow, when will you be back?"  These are taken at Twin Lakes MI which is high country and normally sees lots ore than us in town, which is close to lake hieght in elevation.   There was about 3ft in the woods.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Photo Duluth Mn. 

Here at the shop about 18” more in drifted areas


----------



## HankScorpio

Snowy Range WY.  3-4 feet most of the mountain at 10,000ft.  Med Bow snotel showing 51", most in the country right now I am told.  Great early season snow but a lot of medium size avalanches today.  High winds yesterday built up some unstable slabs and they started dropping after lunch.  Wear your beacons and know how to use them.  Watch out on the NE facing slopes.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

MNoutdoors said:


> Photo Duluth Mn.
> 
> 
> 
> Here at the shop about 18” more in drifted areas


Here's another one from today in Duluth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DAVENET

A foot this morning in southern NH and another 6+ coming tonight


----------



## olympicorange

………   And here in the white mtns..,.. ( above the notch, that is..),..  we barely got a dusting,...  go figure,.. got lots of ice though,....


----------



## DAVENET

Got more than what's on the table above last night.  Over two feet in two days in the south.


----------



## Backyardski

We missed the big dump by a matter of miles here, only got about 6” of heavy wet concrete. Enough to plow and roll a few runs


----------



## Track Addict

That is impressive setup you have.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and we got nothing in Oregon, going to be a late start to winter around these parts, if we even get a winter, lots of praying for snow....pretty sure no white Christmas for us.

so super jealous of you guys with all the SNOW


----------



## alryA

Here is a few photos taken here this weekend.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

3-8” predicted tonight again, plowing in the morning


----------



## alryA

Out on the trail today and took some snow photos for you characters.     For anyone familiar with our area, this was my turn around point in Toivola MI.


----------



## alryA

These are photos of our yard but taken this past week.   We got another 8" in town today but alas, it snows here every day.


----------



## HankScorpio

Snowy Range, Southeast WY.  5-6 feet at 10,000ft.  Best start to the season in a long time.  I went skiing Saturday, snowed nonstop.  Went snowmobiling Sunday and rode 3ft of fresh powder.  Waist deep when you stepped off the sled.  Incredible snow for mid December, nice cold champagne powder.  Avalanche danger is significant since we have had so much snow in the last 2 weeks.  We did do a lot of hill climbs and they all felt OK but you never know.  Ride smart, check avalanche forecast and wear a beacon!


----------



## alryA

We got cool here at near zero and I made a run this morning so I'll post more photos within the Kewee PB thread.   This is the street we reside on and the blue truck is mine.  I hope you don't notice the dented door....    


Looks like our lake snow will be shutting down.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lots of snow. Where are you?   

We only have a foot on the north shore of lake superior. But only an hour north they have more.


----------



## Backyardski

Looking good there Arly, that’s some nice snow. That dent should buff out.


----------



## alryA

Ha!  That's a $2000 "buff out" since the door ts getting replaced.  





Backyardski said:


> Looking good there Arly, that’s some nice snow. That dent should buff out.


----------



## alryA

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lots of snow. Where are you?




 			  				 					Join Date: Jan 2019
 					Location: Houghton MI
 					 					 						Posts: 160 					
 					  	Thanks: 156
 	 		 			 				Thanked 368 Times in 99 Posts


----------



## alryA

Here in the Lake Superior snow belt, we've had a pretty good snow year so far  receiving something over 100".  These photos were taken over the  weekend.


----------



## Melensdad

It is warm and sunny enough to ride a motorcycle on the south end of Lake Michigan.  Our snow is melted and temps in the 50's persist.  WTF?


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> It is warm and sunny enough to ride a motorcycle on the south end of Lake Michigan.  Our snow is melted and temps in the 50's persist.  WTF?



its not any better over here, got 10' then warmed up and rained melting it 1/2 way up the mountain . just got a little more but not enough. Marty


----------



## alryA

We warmed up as well and the trail boss pulled the plug on grooming for the time being.


----------



## alryA

Its been snowing here but just modestly.  Taken this afternoon at Twin Lakes MI.  They get better snow than we do here in town.   Bottom one is a bench.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Damn. You have twice as us. We're northwest of lake superior. This was yesterday. About a foot and a half. Seems most of the storms this year have swung below superior and across Michigan to you. Lake effect snow.


----------



## alryA

We had a little blizzard here last night and its still blowing/snowing.    Might have received a foot.   No photos so far.


----------



## olympicorange

…… went from bare ground and 60 degrees , the other day , to ….. 8 inches of fluffy stuff today...  should make a 3-4 inch base …. lol


----------



## alryA

Snow kicked in over the past few days but not sure of the volume, maybe 2ft.   Nonetheless, we could use it.

Whats been happening over Ironwood way?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had to trudge through the deep snow on the deck yesterday to shovel snow off the roof around the satellite dish. I really need to get an extension post for it. Anyways, after the storm yesterday, we are sitting at about 3 feet of snow.


----------



## alryA

Here is our street as seen today..


----------



## rockhead

Not sure about absolute depth, but buddy quickly hopped out the passenger side and cursed as he was thigh deep :th_lmao:
Today's office view, with generators behind me singing 'the song of my people'


----------



## 1boringguy

Not sure if this is the best article out there on the pending storms for the northwest but you'll get the idea. Recall low snow years, be thankful, and get out there in our cats 

https://www.accuweather.com/en/wint...to-unload-inches-of-rain-yards-of-snow/666115


----------



## alryA

Our house roof and a few photos taken further up the Kewee.  Not a great snow year with all the warm weather we've had.


----------



## Bobcatbob

Winter of 1992....went to Michigan Tech for the Snow Festival.   Drove 8+ hrs in a Mustang GT from Chicago....almost running out of gas with a foot+ of snow on the ground in the UP.  I remember eating pickled eggs off a bar top at 2:00am.....and being told we were going to the “gay” bar in the morning for breakfast....

https://thegaybar.com/

Beautiful up there!  It’s the hangovers I can do without.....you guys have hollow legs.


----------



## alryA

They've been asking about you at the Gay bar.  Where have you been??





Bobcatbob said:


> Winter of 1992....went to Michigan Tech for the Snow Festival.   Drove 8+ hrs in a Mustang GT from Chicago....almost running out of gas with a foot+ of snow on the ground in the UP.  I remember eating pickled eggs off a bar top at 2:00am.....and being told we were going to the “gay” bar in the morning for breakfast....
> 
> https://thegaybar.com/
> 
> Beautiful up there!  It’s the hangovers I can do without.....you guys have hollow legs.


----------



## Bobcatbob

I have a shirt from there!  If I can find it, I’ll post a picture!


----------



## Bobcatbob

It was Jan. 1993....I’ve got to get back up there!  Copper Harbor is one of the gems few get to see.


----------



## alryA

Recent photos from our neck of da woods. We could use more snow!  In the top one is snow tumbling down the gorge side.   I've added one from this years winter carnival that our church did and we helped on.   More snow photos can be had on our dogs blog.  Here is techs web page for anyone who'd like to know about winter carnival .


----------



## alryA

We are received little snippets of snow here in the Keweenaw of MI.   We went for a ski on Sunday and took these photos at a campground we use and cleared the NFS trail found there.  This is a ways south of us and ironically, this is not in the lake snow belt.    More can be had on the dogs blog.


----------



## alryA

On Saturday we meet sled friends for a ride to the middle branch of the Ontonagon river.   This is all on forest  roads in the Ottawa NF and a few miles north of Bruce crossing MI.    Our friend had said there was an interesting cabin to see out there and  knew its owner.  In the 3rd photo is wolf tracks.  Our snow reminds good.


----------



## alryA

Gee whiz guys, doesn't anyone else have snow photos to post here???  Here is a few from this week.   The middle one is shove ice on the lake shore.   Darn little ice this year........


----------



## alryA

With temps near or above freezing most days, them below freezing at night.  We're still skiing here while having a nice, slow melt.  Of course we have received just a skiff of snow now and then.   More photos on da dogs blog.


Hope you like them!


----------



## alryA

We are still XCing here but its end, might be nearing.   Are we the only ones here with snow??   If you got snow, please post photos.   More photos are on our dogs blog.


----------



## 1boringguy

Monday about 20 miles west of Sun Valley @ 8500ft


----------



## Jim_S RIP

1boringguy said:


> Monday about 20 miles west of Sun Valley @ 8500ft




Report Your Snow Depth 0.00”

922’ AMSL

Outside air 101F. Cabin air 77F

:th_lmao:


----------



## alryA

We've cooled off here on the south shore of da BIG lake but no snow yet and many nights below freezing.  If the lake got real warm this summer, that increases our lake snow.


----------



## alryA

We got a snippet of snow today.  Nothing serious or anything that will last.  We've had waaaaaaay to much moisture here this fall.


----------



## 1boringguy

It's a start. Trinity Mountain.


----------



## The Sweet Wbj1

Had ~18" fall so far. Probably 12" still on the ground right now. More coming Saturday.


----------



## alryA

We seen a little snow yesterday but not enough to get excited about..   Funny how much dogs like it!


----------



## alryA

As seen in the field yesterday.  Snow remains low here.


----------



## alryA

We got more snow yesterday but it was an insignificant amount.  No more is predicted here this week and warm temps.  Low snow for this time of the year.


----------



## HankScorpio

Snowy Range WY.  15" at 10,000 ft.  Not a great start, we are a couple weeks behind this year.  Its cold enough just not enough moisture.


----------



## m1west

It snowed a couple times in the Mountains here, It stayed ant higher elevations and melted off down to around 5000'


----------



## HankScorpio

Snowy Range WY.  10,000ft East side 24", west side 36"-48".  We had a pretty good storm this week and its snowing again!


----------



## alryA

We only have a few inches here but NOAA states that lake snow will be starting up in a few days.....


----------



## jillcrate

We got about 30.6 inches I guess....... Biggest storm in years.....


----------



## Lenny

jillcrate said:


> We got about 30.6 inches I guess....... Biggest storm in years.....


DAYUM!  Where are you?
Only a couple of inches on the ground from last week here....I'm about 4 miles from Omaha, NE


----------



## jillcrate

Im in the northeast (Near boston) -- Biggest storm we have had in 30 or more years!!


----------



## Lenny

Lenny said:


> .I'm about 4 miles from Omaha, NE


I meant....40 miles from Omaha.


----------



## alryA

Snow photos taken the past 2 days, all in our yard and ya, its not all that much.   But its a start!


----------



## jillcrate

We lost almost all our snow today as it got near 65 for awhile...... Now its colder and snowing again!! (Hopefully not much)


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Last week we only had a couple inches. From Tuesday evening to Thursday morning we got nailed with 2 feet of snow.


----------



## Lenny

That's a lot of snow!  DAYUM!


----------



## jillcrate

Thankfully we only got an inch of so yesterday when it snowed again


----------



## alryA

Seems that lake snow has kicked in here and we now see snow 6 out of 7 days in the forecast. b   That's normal for us.


----------



## alryA

Our XCing today.  Snow yes, but not enough to brag about.


----------



## jillcrate

Nice pictures,thank you!

You and your dog look like your having fun!


----------



## alryA

We got more snow and enough for good XCing.   Looks like lake snow will be ending for a few days.


----------



## jillcrate

We had a little snow earlier (UUGGHH) - I would say about an inch or so.... (Maybe a little more)


----------



## alryA

We are still XCing here but lake snow is kicking back in on Thursday.  Here is photos taken over da weekend.    These are taken in higher country were the snow was deeper.   Botom photos shows what lake mousiture looks like.


----------



## 1boringguy

Be careful out there Montana. 









						Avalanche Advisory for January 16, 2021
					

The avalanche danger in the west central Montana backcountry is moderate. Good Morning. This is Jeff Carty with the West Central Montana Avalanche Center advisory on Saturday, January 16th, 2021. […]



					missoulaavalanche.org


----------



## Melensdad

Snowing hard across northwest and north central Indiana’s ‘snowbelt’ on the southern tip of Lake Michigan.  Stopped to engage the 4wd while headed east on the IN Tollway, dropped off my girl at the Notre Dame campus in heavy snow and headed back westbound. About 1” an hour accumulation in northcentral Indiana tonight.


----------



## alryA

We got minor snow over the past 24 hours and the good news is the 5 day forecast.   I believe Ironwood MI got snow as well.


----------



## alryA

The wind was howling out of of the west earlier today and it was snowing, so that was system snow.  It then switched to the north and really got to coming down which would be lake snow.   Visibility went down to zero a few times.


----------



## alryA

We got a tad more snow over the weekend and ski conditions became quite good.


----------



## alryA

Its been snowing continuously here since Wednesday or Thursday now.   Not sure how much we have received....  NOAA shows no end to it but its darn cool here.  Unusually cold for us at around zero.    The last photo is rolling the neighborhood sledding hill.


----------



## Melensdad

We are visiting a cousin in Columbus, OH.  Overnight we got 1.5 to 2” of snow and the whole city of Columbus is shut down.  All the schools are closed.  Apparently they have 1 plow?   

There is 1 guy shoveling the hotel parking lot by hand!  I asked if they had a snowblower or anything and he said he was lucky to even find a shovel.


----------



## PJL

AlryA do you run the factory clutch in that Boss?


----------



## alryA

Sure am!


----------



## alryA

Isn't anyone else receiving snow???  Here is a satellite photo taken on Thursday.  We may have gotten 100" in the past 1.5 weeks.


----------



## alryA

Lake snow here has largely shut down.    Here is a few photos taken this week and more can be had on our dogs blog.. Top photos was at the NFS Winter Survival and Off Trail Snowmobile Training course we took. Part of the course was how to get you snowmobile unstuck and they all did get stuck but there wasn't enough for our Boss to be impeded.

The creek gorge we are skiing down is a flowing creek.


----------



## Cidertom

my cousin in Mississippi had 12". I got nothing. Something whack here.


----------



## FrancSevin

Springfield MO + 9.0"

St Louis MO 7.0"

Both well north of Mississippi 
You're right Cidertom ,,;Whacky

This is what they call climate change????  Are the oceans rising ?

Nope

Greenland is getting warmer but Mississippi is freezing it's nuts off.  Which is why they don't call it Global Warming anymore.


----------



## alryA

We warmed up here and snow fall very much moderated but more is in the forecast.  BC photos taken on Sunday going down our favorite creek gorge


----------



## alryA

We received a few inches of snow yesterday, which we dearly needed.  The wind swtiched to north so the lake snow kicked in today.     Anyone else get snow?


----------



## Barneywithaspryte

Went out in hopes of making it to my ranch this weekend in southern Utah, still doing some shakedown runs in my 67 Spryte, but, we had a blast! The snow, ( or slush ) wasn't ideal, had around 3 feet on average around navajo lake. The family had fun, I tried pushing the 1202 and got some spitting and sputtering from what I'm pretty sure is the carb feeling neglected, and having a loud vibrating rattle that made me uncomfortable in the trip, ( I'm pretty sure it's a carrier bearing being shot, or exhaust contacting the frame, louder than hell and absolutely has to be resolved) so we cut the trip short. But we had lots of fun in the late season snow. I'm thinking I'll be installing the new Holley EFI soon, it's just not my year to get into the ranch in the snow I guess!..... My Mom and sister actually tried out the snowshoes for the first time, and the three nephews all got to shoot and snowshoe in the late winter snow! Good times! It's been a less than satisfying year here in Utah when it comes to snow pack, especially southern Utah! I'm definitely hoping we get some late snow storms! I hope everyone is having a good winter and a fun time with their cats! I can't wait for spring, and the mountain, but next year with 2 Sprytes on the mountain is going to be great! Happy catting my friends!


----------



## sheep_mtn




----------



## vintagebike

McCall, Idaho-0.0... hopefully next week


----------



## sheep_mtn

Here's hoping for a change soon. Time to start burning some old skis...


----------



## Mother Tucker

Not enough.


----------



## alryA

Well, we are in the same bpat and our temps have been warm for three days.  50% of it is gone!


----------



## DAVENET

57* yesterday, 52 today and maybe 3-6" coming tomorrow?  Who knows.


----------



## m1west

Got 3-5' on the last storm in the Ca. Sierras and the Diamond mountains where the cabin is. Another storm coming Monday.


----------



## echo

Don't tell the brain dead weather liberals.
We have a weather pattern called La Nina= cold and wet and no snow


----------



## sheep_mtn

echo said:


> Don't tell the brain dead weather liberals.
> We have a weather pattern called La Nina= cold and wet and no snow


What’s a “weather liberal”?


----------



## echo

sheep_mtn said:


> What’s a “weather liberal”?


It's those people that preach that your baby will slowly roast like a chicken in a skillet from global warming.


----------



## 1boringguy

Lol. 

Well, while I have to confess that I have no way of verifying whether my offspring will, or will not, roast like a chicken on the surface of our plant, I certainly wouldn't consider myself a liberal. 

Anyway here's a little bit of the scientific view that every snowcatter might find interesting to have at least a rudimentary understanding of.









						A remarkable pressure pattern now unfolds over the Northern Hemisphere, affecting the winter weather in North America and Europe into the next year
					

The weather patterns in the United States and Europe will be heavy influenced by the developing high-pressure systems, lasting into 2022




					www.severe-weather.eu
				




Not sure if that's best put to use by liberals, conservatives, or just snowcatters  

 just saying


----------



## HankScorpio

The current north pacific high with the la nina is bringing the suck to the Rockies for sure.  Here in the northern Rockies the snow is easilly a month and a half behind.  Worst snow conditions above 10,000ft in Wyoming I have ever seen.  There should be 3-4 feet in the high country.  My cabin is at 10,000ft and there is still dirt around most of it.  Some snow in the trees but no real base yet. Still having to ditch bang the snowmobiles to get around.  Thats midwestern BS, not how the mountains are supposed to be.  Colorado is even worse. Anyone relying on irrigation from the Rockies, front range CO, Colorado river project, AZ, CA better make plans now.  The water is not coming this spring. Lake Mead, Lake Powell are in big trouble for 2022. 2021 was just a preview of how bad its going to be.


----------



## 1boringguy

Looks like if you're going over the hills and through the woods to grandmother's house over Donner tonight, you might want to take your snowcat.


----------



## bobbob

La Porte ca.


----------



## HankScorpio

We got slammed in SE Wyoming finally.  Got a nice 3ft for christmas.


----------



## sheep_mtn

This is a pretty cool map tool from the Forest Service showing current snow depth around the Country. Showing Colorado below, our place indicated by the yellow arrow in one of the State's three "snowbelts".






						Current Snow Depth
					






					www.fs.fed.us


----------



## alryA

Here's what we look like today.  Paper says we've got 75" so far.


----------



## alryA

As seen here today XCing.  Didn't have to groom!


----------



## alryA

Out tonight to groom at dusk.


----------



## alryA

Recent pics taken here in Houghton MI.   We have rolled over the 100" mark for the season.


----------



## PGBC

We have had 87" of snowfall since December 1 2021. 
But as of right now, we warmed up considerably, and rain is falling. Snow pack is decreasing rapidly.


----------



## alryA

As seen on our trails this am.


----------



## alryA

Out BC skiing on our trails yesterday.   This is trail and back-country.   Our snow shut down and as you can see, the sun came out which is a rare occurrence, on the shores of the big lake. 







The Pilgrim river.




The divots you see in the canyon we skied up is a flowing creek.


----------



## PGBC

Very very cool.

Awesome dog also!


----------



## alryA

Sorry I've not posted here in a while.  Not sure how much snow we've seen this year.  I'd guess something well over 150.  Here is some recent pics.









This machine is not stuck, just turning around in unpacked snow.


----------



## alryA

Seems the exuberance for the thread is diminishing.....    Was out this am knocking new snow donw.


----------



## PJL

alryA said:


> Seems the exuberance for the thread is diminishing.....


I still enjoy the pics.  Thank you Alry.


----------



## alryA

So here is A few more from today!  The paper says were at 160" for the year and about 3ft on the ground.   This is along the Pilgrim River.





Wally was told to get on thids dead-fall.




On his way back to the trail.







As you might guess, we moved here for a consistent and deep snow.


----------



## Perski

Hi Alry

Where do you live? Michigan?

Your dog is like a personal xc-ski groomer!


----------



## alryA

Perski said:


> Hi Alry
> 
> Where do you live? Michigan?
> 
> Your dog is like a personal xc-ski groomer!


Houghton MI


----------



## alryA

Was out and groomed our trails last night.


----------



## Nort Woods

alryA said:


> Was out and groomed our trails last night.  View attachment 145646View attachment 145647


Very nice pix AlryA! The snow that came through on the south shore of lake Superior continued east over to you. Here at the cabin we got about 13” but in Ashland they got almost 24” and the other side of Chequamegon Bay / Washburn they registered about 31”. I’m not sure what this additional snow will do for the Berkie skiers but it’s safe to say that they’ll have enough snow!

Nort Woods


----------



## alryA

We got our Boss back from a repair shop yesterday and with new snow coming down here today, we plan to get out and again groom Saturday morning.    This is really a test to see if it works properly but as you might guess, we are still skiing here.


----------



## alryA

We moved the machine to the trailhead today.  Pretty sure this will be the last run for the year, although it has been a good snow year here.


----------



## alryA

Pretty sure this wraps up our grooming season here guys.  Nonthless, it was near normal snow year for us and we had much fun.   This machine will be sold since we have a new one on order.   If anone here has intrest in it, let me know.


----------



## PradoTDI

Snow depth: deeper than expected! This was last weekend, this area got 36-45" of fresh snow two days after I was there, and it is snowing again today.


----------



## alryA

Below is a few taken here this week.   We are still XCing.  How long can it last?


----------



## alryA

Still skiing here folks but seems that the end is near.  

This implement is waiting to be hauled home.  










We will be picnicking soon!


----------



## Melensdad

Snow season is over for us.  We had the last light snow flurries on Easter Day.  Last measurable snow was a couple weeks before that.  Yesterday was 83 and sunny.  Today it's in the 60's and rain.


----------



## PradoTDI

Another 8-12" of snow in the mountains around Bozeman, MT over the weekend. I was in Yellowstone yesterday and the Fawn Pass area in the NW corner of the park was still under a decent amount of snow; there were quite a few people skiing there. I might have to make another trip down with ski gear before it is all melted out.


----------



## alryA

Snowed all day here today and we skied.  Seriously, its about done.  Moving summer wheels/tires out to put on the truck.


----------



## 1boringguy

Colorado Springs had about three inches and still coming down hard by the time I left there at 2am this morning. And its almost June.


----------



## Lenny

1boringguy said:


> Colorado Springs had about three inches and still coming down hard by the time I left there at 2am this morning. And its almost June.View attachment 149539View attachment 149540


My adopted nephew (he decided I'm his uncle) reported this from his house in Colorado Springs:


----------



## 1boringguy

Between Driggs and Jackson today. This is a 10 percent grade pass.

Looks like everyone is having fun.









						UPDATE: Teton Pass is now OPEN.  Original Post: Here's why Highway 22 over Teton Pass is closed right now... | By Jackson Hole News&Guide | Facebook
					

241K views, 877 likes, 30 loves, 425 comments, 3.5K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Jackson Hole News&Guide: UPDATE: Teton Pass is now OPEN.  Original Post: Here's why Highway 22 over Teton Pass...




					fb.watch


----------



## alryA

We've been on that road before.  Some of our Canadian grooming cronies are rolling there trails.


----------



## 1boringguy

alryA said:


> We've been on that road before.  Some of our Canadian grooming cronies are rolling there trails.


Been over it lots of times. Even in a semi truck, it is steep. In recent years they have even prohibited pulling any kind of trailer in the winter months, and it still looks like this. Ahhh ..... but like to see that snow


----------



## bobbob

La porte, ca


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

Diamond mountains Ca.at my cabin site about 5500'


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Earlier this afternoon.


----------



## NDPilot

We've gotten 15" today in Bismarck ND and it is still falling.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NDPilot said:


> We've gotten 15" today in Bismarck ND and it is still falling.



Good to know. It's been freezing rain all day and is supposed to keep on till tomorrow then change to snow. Usually we get our weather from the dakotas


----------



## NDPilot

17" at the BIS airport and 24" on the Mandan side of the river.


----------



## DAVENET

And almost 70* again today in NH.  WTF.


----------



## NDPilot

DAVENET said:


> And almost 70* again today in NH.  WTF.


It was over 70° here last week.


----------



## alryA

Not much but a little lake snow did come down here today.


----------



## alryA

We did receive some modest snow here in Houghton MI over the weekend.


----------



## PradoTDI

Jealous! There's about 6" on the ground here in Bozeman right now, but it is supposed to warm up during the coming week.


----------



## alryA

NOAA didn't predict much snow here but the lake seemed to have kicked in and it was really coming down.  Lake snow can do that.  Might need to roll our trails in the am.   This is the view of our yard.


----------



## Snowcat Pat

15*F, 20 inches, 4350' 
Not bad for the first week in December.
And yes, these snowcats are for sale.
-Pat


----------



## alryA

snow remains skimpy here.


----------



## DAVENET

Skimpy is better than absolutely none.  I should have rehabbed a boat.  (not really  )


----------



## alryA

We skied today near Courtney Lake in the UP of MI.   They are higher than us and get more snow than we do here.   Skiing was quite good there.


----------



## alryA

We received a tad of snow overnight here in Houghton MI.  We sure could use more..


----------



## alryA

Gosh we have got snow today.....  Seem the lake snow machine has turned on.


----------



## alryA

Its coming down here guys.. I rolled down about 8" today and NOAA says it will keep falling with around 25" predicted.


----------



## FrancSevin

St Louis MO,,,;
One and one/half inches.

Not much you say?

Enough to shut this city of idiots down.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'll let the picture explain. We've got close to 3ft in spots.


----------



## Melensdad

We have about 2 inches of snow.  Temps are near 0 (F), so the snow is very dry and light.  Winds are 30 to 50 miles per hour.  So basically it is white out conditions outside, despite the fact that the snowfall is very small.

I left the house about 1:30pm to pick up Melen in Chicago.  Normally about 45-50 minute drive each direction.  Arrived back home about 5:30pm.  Just couldn't see the roads.  Interstate 94 was a sheet of ice and packed with traffic and traffic accidents.  Ended up on the toll road and side streets because I didn't want to sit.


----------



## alryA

We still getting snow but is sure isn't fun outside.  Noaa says
-----------------------------------------




Heavy Snow and Windy

14°F

-10°C



*Humidity*77%*Wind Speed*NW 40 G 62 mph*Barometer*29.50 in (1001.1 mb)*Dewpoint*8°F (-13°C)*Visibility*0.25 mi*Wind Chill*-9°F (-23°C)*Last update*               24 Dec 9:53 am EST


----------



## alryA

Well we do have wind n drifting.    The bank in front the shop door was about 4ft tall.


----------

